# December 21, 2012. Doomsday?



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 13, 2007)

So how many of you believe this could be a huge event or just another day?

For those who dont know about this topic, ive been watching a few programs on this subject and what it breaks down to is the ancient Mayans had a very deep understanding of time and astrology, they came up with a system of measuring time and a calender that is (amazingly) MORE accurate than our calender today! and this calender ends at the date *12-21-2012*, they believed this was doomsday.

there was also a high priest, shaman, healer, whatever who accurately (scary accurate) predicted many major events in our history ( American Revolution, Civil war, LIncoln assassination, world wars, 9/11 to name a few) he warns against doomsday.

The mayans are not the only ones to have believed this, the ancient chinese were aware of this date as well, the I Ching predicts it.

Also, to put a physical meaning to the date, an astronomical event is to take place that day, one that happens every 26,000 years. The gravitational center of the milky way (looking at the milky way from the side) will line up with the earth and sun causeing a "wobble" in the earths rotational axis. Scientists arent 100% sure what this might cause to happen. the axis might stick causeing the ice caps to melt and the seasons to change, or unleash earthquakes, cause eruptions, all kinds of crazy shit might happen!

What do all think?


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 13, 2007)

I think your scaring me.....LOL


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 13, 2007)

i didnt kno how deep this went. sounds relatively legit to me, no reason to completely disregard it as foolishness. 4 1/2 yrs of partying left!


----------



## 5mok3aBlunt (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be sure to get extremely high before that day comes.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 13, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I think your scaring me.....LOL


it does make you think thats for sure! i personally dont think it will be an extinction but i do think something major is to happen around or on that date. a "new world" is supposed to emerge, but not a good one

these predictions were called "Katun"s and the name of the guy was Chilam Balam, if you want to do some reaserch


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 13, 2007)

*Well thats the Divine Mill...always turning...in flux. There are maps/charts of the Antartic that show it as a green lush land with rivers all over the place. Now....all that is under 1 mile of ice. *

*Ive read that every 26,000 years our planet's poles switch. Hot temperate areas become ice capped...and vice versa. So there may be some truth to "something happening" soon.*

*I dont think it will be the end of anything. Life will go on. Alot people will perish...but to say its the end of the world is rubbish IMO. If the 26,000 year cycle theory is true....we all wouldnt be here right now if it were a "end of the world" event. *


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

OK heres the deal. Dec 21, 2012--the day that the Mayan calendar comes to a very abrupt end. Lots of speculation on this. There are a number of theories about what is going to happen on this day. I will start with the most popular first:

1. On this day the earth, the sun, and the exact center of the galaxy will be in perfect alignment. There is no doubt about this as it has been scientifically proven. The question is, how will this affect us? Some scientists say, since the discovery that there is a black hole in the center of every galaxy, that the gravitational strain of this alignment will demolish the magnetic field around the earth, thus destroying our atmosphere. The effects of this would be cataclysmic. No more oxygen (or any gas for that matter),also no more protection from the harmful radiation of the sun.

2. Sun storms---The sun changes its rotation every 11 years. The most violent sun storms occur every 2nd rotation shift. So basically every 22 years the sun has some hellacious sun storms, or solar flares. This has been happening since the suns birth, so no big deal right.....wrong. The next cycle in the suns rotation is due in Dec 2012. The reason this time is different, and that we have never been effected before is once again due to how the Earth and sun are lined up. Never before have we taken a direct hit from a solar flare, but this time we will. The spot on the sun that will produce these storms will be in exact alignment with Earth. Think of it like this: prop a globe on a post and shoot at it with a 12 gauge birdshot, it will not be effected every time, but it only takes one good hit to really fuck it up. Scientists theorize that this direct hit from a solar flare will spin the earth so severely that Europe will be located at the equator when it is over.

3. The Mayan calendar----This was and still is the most precise calendar ever invented by man. In fact to this day, it is even more accurate than the current calendar in use. The Mayans believed that time is cyclical, and not linear. In other words things repeat themselves in cycles. There are three stages to it; the first has a cycle of 266 days, the second has a cycle of 365 days, and unfortunately I cannot remember the third. Anyway, the Myan calendar is based off of a cycle that starts over every 5125 years. This is the time it takes the Earth to complete one full "wobble" on its axis. Now the Mayans say that on this day our gods will return to earth to collect and mine more resources for their planet. Even now, in the last few years, when the sun sets on the Mayan temples, the shadow that is cast upon the temple is that of a serpent descending from heaven. They even put snakes heads at the bottom of the temple stairs to coincide with this. Even though I am a firm believer in aliens, I don't think this will happen. I think the Mayans just had a very sophisticated sense of astronomy, and once the Earth completes its wobble, the whole process just starts over again.

I hope we are right Bloodshot, and time will move on, but you never know. I doubt we will be invaded by aliens, but there may be something to those scientific theories!!!!!


----------



## castewalpha (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't worry too much about it. Worry is interest paid on a debt you may never owe. Remember Y2K??


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> these predictions were called "Katun"s and the name of the guy was Chilam Balam, if you want to do some reaserch


Very good Baysmoke, you've done your homework. Dec 21, 2012 is supposed to be the end of the 4th katune and the beggining of the 5th which is supposed to be the last, and the most catastrophic.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 13, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Well well well Bloodshot----looks like I have you delving into the supernatural now!


*LOL...Now hold on E...Dont sign me up just yet. The 26,000 year cycle is something proven. You know my thoughts on our "friends" from far far away.*

*Im just a firm believer in balance in life...good/bad light/dark hot/cold etc. Things stay in balance. The laws of the Universe. Too much of any one thing and thats it....so I doubt that will happen.*

*With that thinking...I also disagree that humans can do anything to cause the destruction of the Earth as we know it. Yes...we can make changes...but within that balance. *

*The earth is alive...a living breathing....whatever you wanna call it. We are like fleas on a dog's back. The earth will never let the fleas ruin everything. A shake (Earthquake) here and there or a good bathing (flood) will bring us fleas back in line. And the way the world looks....its time for one of the two to happen.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah about that comment---when I first seen this thread I thought you were the author!!! I was mistaken..lol I mistook the last post for being the author. I edited that out of my post as I now realise that Baysmoke is the author


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 13, 2007)

I showed this to my girl and now she's mad that she can't celebrate her b-day in 2012.......DEC. 21


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

If that day is her birthday she might celebrate it like never before!!!!!


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 13, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Very good Baysmoke, you've done your homework. Dec 21, 2012 is supposed to be the end of the 4th katune and the beggining of the 5th which is supposed to be the last, and the most catastrophic.


thanks man, well before i start a topic i feel like i should know to some extent what the hell im talking about!

the mayan calender resets (not coincidentally) every 26,000 years called the precession of the equinox, which breaks down to what we call a "long count" which is 1/5 of an equinox.(5,125 years) we are in the final long count which began August 11, 3114 BC ending in, you guessed it 12/21/2012 

the long count is broken into 13ths(394 years) called Baktuns.
20ths (256 years broken into 13 Katuns) sometimes refered to as the short count held great significance.
and 260ths (19.7 years/or 7200 days) called a Katun

the "short counts" were significant because that was thier prophecy scale, all the prophecies dates use this 13 Katun cycle. and, like Ernie said, each Katun period has some general "mood" so to say:

Katun 11 Ahau. Niggard is the katun; scanty are its rains . . . misery. 
Katun 9 Ahau. Drought, famine. 
Katun 7 Ahau. Carnal sin. roguish rulers. 
Katun 5 Ahau Harsh his face, harsh his tidings. 
Katun 3 Ahau. Rains of little profit, locusts, fighting. 
Katun 1 Ahau. The evil katun. 
Katun 12 Ahau. The katun is good. 
Katun 10 Ahau Drought is the charge of the katun. 
Katun 8 Ahau. There is an end of greed; there is an end to causing vexation . . . much fighting 
Katun 6 Ahau. Shameless is his speech. 
Katun 4 Ahau. The Quetzal shall come . . . Kukulcan shall come. 
Katun 2 Ahau. For half the katun there will be bread; for half the katun there will be water. 
Katun 13 Ahau There is no lucky day for us. 


_[SIZE=-1].[/SIZE]_


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually I was wrong about 1 thing. The five periods of time were not called katuns but something else, unfortunately I cant remember the exact term.Baysmoke...a little help? The mayans predicted only 5 total. This will indeed be the end of the fourth period and the beginning of the fifth. The katuns were the cycling periods that repeated themselves, and like in the previous post by Baysmoke, had very distinct characteristics about them. We are on the verge of katune #4 which is a very troubled and catastrophic time.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 13, 2007)

*I'll say this...I wont give any backing to what The Mayans believed. I'll give them credit for being able to get a grip on Astronomy. No easy feat. But they were just one of many to do so.*

*They picked up on cyclic changes of the cosmos and thats about it. If they could accurately predict the end of the world....they should have been able to predict the arrival of the Spanish....and took steps to deal with them before they got there.*

*Props for keeping an eye to the sky though. *

*But did they (The Mayans) actually predict that date as the end of the world.....Or was that the last date found on their calendars and people interpreted it as "their end of the world"?*


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 13, 2007)

The mayans DID predict that the spaniards would come, but they thought of these events as greater than themselves and they believed there was nothing they could do about it. 

and yes the mayans specifically refer to this date as a huge turning point, a judgemant day. but there are predictions for after this date, meaning they obviously thought some would survive.

they always have shows on this topic on Discovery, see if you can catch one, and if you have On demand see if there are any shows.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> The mayans DID predict that the spaniards would come, but they thought of these events as greater than themselves and they believed there was nothing they could do about it.
> 
> and yes the mayans specifically refer to this date as a huge turning point, a judgemant day. but there are predictions for after this date, meaning they obviously thought some would survive.
> 
> they always have shows on this topic on Discovery, see if you can catch one, and if you have On demand see if there are any shows.


He's right. They did predict many of the events that changed the course of history; and with scary accuracy. They also predicted the pilgrims arriving in New England and the founding of the United States. They thought these changes would come anyway no matter what they did, so therefore they took no action. 

The only thing that is strange is the period of time they dissapeared with no explanation. I don't remember exact dates (error: memory loss) but I do know that it was roughly 100 years that they vanished, or rather there is no trace of them in this period. Then they returned as a lower class of people, unlike their previous way of life.

Believe it or not I do not think the alien references have much clout; with regards to their returning and all. But I do think that they are on to something here, and although this is there predicted day of judgement for us all, life will go on, and we will continue to exist afterwards.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 13, 2007)

*Everyone can name someone or some people that appeared to predict things...but in reality....what difference has it made? The Mayans are a perfect example. *

*Where has any of their "predictions" come into play with people avoiding some catastrophe or benefiting from "pre-knowledge" of an event? Like most times...hindsight is 20/20. *

*Can I get the scoop on some major event that should happen BEFORE this world disintergrates? I'd like to capitalize and make some $$$ before it all goes to crap.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Everyone can name someone or some people that appeared to predict things...but in reality....what difference has it made? The Mayans are a perfect example. *
> 
> *Where has any of their "predictions" come into play with people avoiding some catastrophe or benefiting from "pre-knowledge" of an event? Like most times...hindsight is 20/20. *
> 
> *Can I get the scoop on some major event that should happen BEFORE this world disintergrates? I'd like to capitalize and make some $$$ before it all goes to crap.*


Actually I don't put much faith in their exact pedictions, my faith lies in the fact that their calendar is so accurate. Then factor in all the scientific hypothesis about the other celestial happenings, and once again its kinda hard to ignore. However I am not going to trouble myself with worrying about this date because thats just not me. I can't do anything about it. 

Perhaps this is why no ones predictions are ever heeded? How can you actually know if a prediction is true until it comes to pass?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 13, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Where has any of their "predictions" come into play with people avoiding some catastrophe or benefiting from "pre-knowledge" of an event? Like most times...hindsight is 20/20. *


How about this...throw all the Mayan shit out the window. You now know that it is predicted either:
1. We will get hit with a sunstorm that will knock us off of our current position.
2.The alignment of the sun, earth, and center of the galaxy is going to strip us of our atmosphere and we're all going to perish.

What can we do about it? What would you do about it? Keep in mind this is based off of sheer scientific study, not a psychic, or an ancient people's prediction.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 13, 2007)

remember when half of the US and Canada lost power? that was by far the best day of my life. i hope from the bottom of my heart that im alive for dooms day. even better i hope it happens soon so im still young and wily.

i really hope this goes down.
itll be amazing.
Anarchy!
Natural selection at its most brutal!
Heaven!
(assuming we all dont simply get annihilated)

im seriously happy this was posted. next four years of my life are really going to be meaningful to me. live every day like its ur last.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

preoQpydDlusion said:


> im seriously happy this was posted. next four years of my life are really going to be meaningful to me. live every day like its ur last.


I'm glad we could bring some fullfillment to your life Preo


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 14, 2007)

Personally, I reject all of this. I believe it's a bunch of voodoo science, myself. Sorry but I'm a skeptic at heart.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 14, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> How about this...throw all the Mayan shit out the window. You now know that it is predicted either:
> 1. We will get hit with a sunstorm that will knock us off of our current position.
> 2.The alignment of the sun, earth, and center of the galaxy is going to strip us of our atmosphere and we're all going to perish.
> 
> What can we do about it? What would you do about it? Keep in mind this is based off of sheer scientific study, not a psychic, or an ancient people's prediction.


*Top of the morning, E. Another day another dollar...*


*Ok...throwing all the Mayan aspects out....In terms of shifting planet poles...sunstorms etc. There is not much that can be done. *

*Nasa has just begun to map asteroids and space crap that may threaten to hit earth. If they are just begining to look into things like this...there is nothing in place that could avert an even happening so soon. 2012 is only 4.5 years away.*

*Maybe something occuring 100 years from now...we'll have something in place to handle it. Then again....some things you cant do anything about. Like our sun going supernova....Or our moon's gravitational pull changing in anyway. Those things....all we could probably do is sit back and enjoy the show.*

*As far as the predictions made....yes...you do have to let events pass before you would know that the prediction was correct. But predictions have been made from the beginning of record keeping at least. So when a prediction was made....a warning given about something and it came to pass....the next prediction should be heeded as we can see what happens if they are ignored. All that Im saying is that predictions are just that....a prediction. Its up to people to understand it and act if they think its true. In essence....the predictions are worthless...not because they arent accurate...but because no actions are taken after a warning.*


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nonsense... Just like 6-6-06 and soon to be 7-7-07...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Top of the morning, E. Another day another dollar...*
> 
> 
> *Ok...throwing all the Mayan aspects out....In terms of shifting planet poles...sunstorms etc. There is not much that can be done. *
> ...


 
Very well said Blood. I agree with you. There is nothing we can do about it and thats just the thing. Life must go on.



4theist20 said:


> Nonsense...Just like 6-6-06 and soon to be 7-7-07...


The 6-6-06 was/is biblical related. The bible doesn't specify how this sign will appear to us, or when it will happen, just that it is the mark of the beast. I don't think 7-7-07 has any relevance in any of this.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 14, 2007)

It has relevance with the Mayan 'Doomsday prediction' because their both BULLSHIT.


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Jun 14, 2007)

i think 7/7/07 will be a lucky day!

the crazy part of these predictions though is in every Katun something happened that fits the prediction perfectly!

i have to find something that has all these predictions and the things that happened correspondingly


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> It has relevance with the Mayan 'Doomsday prediction' because their both BULLSHIT.


Actually it has no relevance to anything, and has never even been mentioned as a significant date by anybody but you.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> i think 7/7/07 will be a lucky day!
> 
> the crazy part of these predictions though is in every Katun something happened that fits the prediction perfectly!
> 
> i have to find something that has all these predictions and the things that happened correspondingly


See thats where they are getting confused Baysmoke. They think the Mayans actually predicted EXACT events with specifics.

The katuns were just spans of time that had a certain characteristic. For example:
Katun 8 Ahau. There is an end of greed; there is an end to causing vexation . . . much fighting 
This katune refers to the period of the american reveloution.

Katun 13 Ahau There is no lucky day for us
This katune refers to the period when the Spaniards arrived

Katun 5 Ahau Harsh his face, harsh his tidings.
This katune refers to what we are going through right now

Katun 4 Ahau. The Quetzal shall come . . . Kukulcan shall come.
This katune begins on Dec 21, 2012. This is the period of time when the Mayans believed that the creator(s) would return......whoever/whatever they/it might be.


----------



## Token (Jun 14, 2007)

Why 2012: Galactic AlignmentIt also has to do with the Galactic aligniment on 2012 dec. 21


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 14, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Katun 8 Ahau. There is an end of greed; there is an end to causing vexation . . . much fighting
> This katune refers to the period of the american reveloution.
> 
> Katun 13 Ahau There is no lucky day for us
> ...


*This is exactly what I mean by hindsight being 20/20.*

*The end of greed, much vexation and much fighting. That could be ANY war or fight at ANY TIME!!! How could you settle on any one thing? Wars were going on in other places at the time. Why American Revolutionary War?*

*There is no lucky day for us. Again...making things fit AFTER the fact. Why couldnt this be talkng about the Aztecs kicking the Mayans' asses in South America. Nothing refers to the Spaniards.*

*Harsh his face, Harsh his tidings. How does this refer to this day and time we're in right now? This one is even more of a reach than the previous two. In no way does this refer to ANYTHING about this period in time.*

*The Quetzal shall come...Kulkukan shall come. Are Quetzal or Kulkukan terms for the end of time? Doesnt sound like it. Sounds like they are expecting the return of someone....And didnt they accept Cortez the conqueror as being this "Kulkukan"? He was expected to arrive from the sea (like Cortez) and be pale (like Cortez) and have a beard (like Cortez). Alot of scholars say that had they not believed Cortez was the returning "One" they probably would have fucked him up. Anyway...the point being...that I doubt that that last Katun refers to the end of time.*


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 14, 2007)

No insult meant to anyone who buys any of this but it's all pseudo-science mumbo jumbo. Just like Nostradamus. After the fact it's very easy to reinterpret a "prediction" to match almost any historical occurence. And you know what they say, "if you throw enough bullshit against the wall, eventually some will stick".


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *This is exactly what I mean by hindsight being 20/20.*
> 
> * Anyway...the point being...that I doubt that that last Katun refers to the end of time.*


I completely agree with you Blood. The whole prophecy concept is a little far fetched. This is indeed what people today have related to these katunes. I'm putting more faith in the scientific studies about the solar system and the galaxy than I am in predictions.

Like Baysmoke said earlier, there are predictions for after this period, so it is not supposed to be "the end of time" so to speak, but rather what you said earlier about how the Earth cleanses itself from time to time.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> No insult meant to anyone who buys any of this but it's all pseudo-science mumbo jumbo. Just like Nostradamus. After the fact it's very easy to reinterpret a "prediction" to match almost any historical occurence. And you know what they say, "if you throw enough bullshit against the wall, eventually some will stick".


I'm not dead set on any of this hearme, it just makes for good conversation

And the bullshit quote is hilarious


----------



## Token (Jun 14, 2007)

my mind set is if it happen it happens if it doesn't it doesn't


----------



## closet.cult (Jun 14, 2007)

nothing will happen on that date. anyone wanna bet?

if so, i've also got some ocean front property in Arizona...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe it will, maybe it won't. No one knows for sure....only time will tell


----------



## hearmenow (Jun 14, 2007)

Something definitely will happen on that date, I assure you. I will wake up, take a dump, have some bfast, drop my little one off at school and go to work. Work will be the usual same old same old. I'll get home, have some dinner, see my little one off to bed (she won't be so little in 5 years), and light up a big bowl with the Mrs. What happens after that is unpredictable at this point.




Erniedytn said:


> Maybe it will, maybe it won't. No one knows for sure....only time will tell


----------



## entropic (Jun 15, 2007)

Most people/cultures/cults/religions that predict a date for the end of the world predict that it will end within their lifetime, it's unusual to find someone claiming the world will end in a few thousand years as it usually works against their motives (controlling others, getting money, power).

How long before we found out what would happen on that day as far as movement of the planets goes?

I don't think the world will end on that day, but just the fact that they figured all this out so long ago amazes me.


----------



## HighPhi (Jun 15, 2007)

i think many people have super imaginations.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a student of PROPHSEY. I 've especially studied Edgar Cayce and his predictions, and he also says 2012 will be the end of time as we know it with a lot of destruction, but not the end of the world entirely. Cayce said we would see Japan and Florida go under water before the end times, and California too, so I'm waiting and watching.
The History Channell did a great TV show on the subject of the Mayan Calender and 2012, if you get a chance to see it. 
Here is an interesting link on the subject:

Apocalypse 2012 : The Case Against 2012

I can tell you certainly that I will be stoned and ready that day!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 15, 2007)

entropic said:


> How long before we found out what would happen on that day as far as movement of the planets goes?


If the sun storms hit us, it could be only a matter of hours before we know it; if the galactic alignment affects us, we could know that almost immediately.


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 15, 2007)

Can someone please supply a link to explain more of this celestial alignment scenario? I don't understand how the position of planets within our galaxy can have such a negative impact on the creatures of Earth.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 15, 2007)

Just google galactic alignment----a bunch of stuff comes up. What I know is from different documentaries I have watched on National Geographic and The History Channel.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 22, 2007)

guys the scientific fact is that once this date occurs and everything is lined up the fear is that the poles will reverse, the magnetic poles that it. the fear is that this will cause the earth to actually stop rotating and start spining in the other directtion. the south pole will become the north and on your compass and vise versa.

there is proof in the geological record that shows that the earths magnetic feild has reveresed many times. hence this 26,000 year cycle.

reaserch it for it is proven. somthing to do with ancient lava flows which have metals in them and when the become solid the point towards the true north of that time period. its all recorded in the earth they have found it. it will happend. but since humans and prehumans have been here for 100's of thousands of years they have lived through it before and we will live through it again. just might get really bad cuz all the tech will get messed up satilites power grids and such.

im sure it aint gonna be pretty.


----------



## Token (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a new one for you 2029 on friday the 13 an astorid will pass by earth close enough to see with your eye and if this astoorid would happen to hit were died.


----------



## castewalpha (Jul 1, 2007)

If you do some research on the poles, you will see that magnetic north has moved significantly in the last 100 years. I don't know if it has to do with the planets aligning or not, but it has moved.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jul 1, 2007)

I feel the nightmares coming on, thanks guys. Zanex here I come.


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 12, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Actually it has no relevance to anything, and has never even been mentioned as a significant date by anybody but you.


The history channel (usa) has done a story on this before. Here is a link for the dvd's.

<http://store.aetv.com/html/product/index.jhtml?id=77314>


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 12, 2007)

chances of anything happening are between slim and fuck all i reccon 
human have next to no idea about anything in the universe from the myans the egyptians, modern scientists, to the guy next to me we dont know squat about the world around us really. 
so i fear nothing, if it does end ill have smoked some great weed meet some awsome people had a bunch of fun so if it is the end ive had a good one.


----------



## Token (Jul 12, 2007)

^^agreed, I think all life is having fun, but i think everyone should have their chance to have fun/live.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 13, 2007)

LOL. What's this? Like the 50th time the world is supposed to come to an end?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 13, 2007)

only time will tell


----------



## 420worshipper (Jul 13, 2007)

Associated Press: Date 12-21-2012
Today the planet and sun lined up with out galactic center. And prior predictions of the end of the world have been wrong. There is however somethat feel some changes happened. Almost 1.1 billion people just spontaniously combusted today for no apparent reason. It seems to the rest of the population left that all the people were the ones opposed to growing and smoking marijuana in any form. Also this reporter has noted that several marijuana plants have just sprung up and have grown to the size of redwood trees. For those that can remember back to 1998-99 and the Prince song...
"Everybody is partying like its 1999." And it doesn't look like its going to stop anytime soon.

If its worse than that, just smoke a bowl and watch the show!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 13, 2007)

420worshipper said:


> Also this reporter has noted that several marijuana plants have just sprung up and have grown to the size of redwood trees


Thats what I'm talking about right there!!!!


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 16, 2007)

Apparently some people are taking this a little more serious than others:



> Author Patrick Geryl came to the staggering conclusion that the Earth will soon be subjected to an immense disaster.
> The cause: upheavals in the sun's magnetic fields will generate gigantic solar flares that will affect the polarity of the entire Earth.
> The result: our magnetic field will reverse all at once, with catastrophic consequences for humanity.
> 
> Massive earthquakes will demolish all buildings on the planet, and instigate colossal tsunamis and intense volcanic activity. In fact, the Earth's crust will shift, sweeping continents thousands of miles away from their present positions.


Read more here:
:::::: 2012 Introduction ::::::


----------



## Token (Aug 16, 2007)

If a solar flares happen we are screwed, I'm going to be outside and burn up... both ways


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 16, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> OK heres the deal. Dec 21, 2012--the day that the Mayan calendar comes to a very abrupt end. Lots of speculation on this. There are a number of theories about what is going to happen on this day. I will start with the most popular first:
> 
> 1. On this day the earth, the sun, and the exact center of the galaxy will be in perfect alignment. There is no doubt about this as it has been scientifically proven. The question is, how will this affect us? Some scientists say, since the discovery that there is a black hole in the center of every galaxy, that the gravitational strain of this alignment will demolish the magnetic field around the earth, thus destroying our atmosphere. The effects of this would be cataclysmic. No more oxygen (or any gas for that matter),also no more protection from the harmful radiation of the sun.
> 
> ...


Well isn't that just fuckin peachy!

On the real though that's my biggest fear the end of world, but atleast im not the only guy fuckin dieing, everybody is dieing!

But how the hell can you predict the future!? How!? It's just not possible how the fuck can you predict something that hasn't even happened yet!? Even Albert Einstein said that everything happens by chance (matter, quantom physics, and etc.) like a roll of dice i'm pretty sure he said that.

Those prophecies could be talking about some other event.

I've heard this stuff before but it's just wild.

Aliens i believe do exist, but as for predicting the future i mean come on, if they can predict the day, hour, minute, and second the next
time i'll take a shit that's the day i'll believe it.

No offense to anyone.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 16, 2007)

What about the scientific evidence pointing to a pole shift or the sun storms? That isn't prophecy


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 16, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> What about the scientific evidence pointing to a pole shift or the sun storms? That isn't prophecy


No No, i believe that, my point is how is it possible to predict the future? Who was it that had prophecies that one 16th century fellow. Anyway i just don't see how it's possible to predict the future. On the other hand the maya did have accurate calender's so chances are it was a "astronomical prediction" as you said a pole shit or sun storm is likely.

But as for reading the future without astronomy as like something happening on the earth, not in space i just don't see that happening. I'm an open minded individual but i have my own individuality.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 17, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> But as for reading the future without astronomy as like something happening on the earth, not in space i just don't see that happening. I'm an open minded individual but i have my own individuality.


I completely understand where you are coming from on this. All the predictions by Nostradomas were interpreted waaaay after his death, and all the shows I have seen on the Mayan predictions say they can relate each Katune to a certain period of time....but like many others have said on here....hindsight is ALWAYS 20/20.


----------



## newbud (Aug 17, 2007)

i would never worry about an end of days prediction or anything similar. i have read in depth about the mayans and their astrologly, etc... very intersting. i like the idea of the new period we are entering ästrologicaly "the age of aquarius"the astrological age we have just entered. it is suposed to be not doomsday or anything like that but a time when the whole worlds thoughts change. when everybodies conscious shifts to that from material to one of sharing and love amongst one another. it is a beautiful thought. just as long as i can still grow buds i will be happy.


----------



## Erniedytn (Aug 17, 2007)

That would indeed be a much needed, refreshing change. Don't worry about not being able to grow bud...if we are more connected spiritually, that means we will be at one with the Earth, which means we can grow BIGGER BETTER buds


----------



## Token (Aug 17, 2007)

And I thought I was smoking the Great Stuff...haha Maybe I'm just high or a realist but where did you hear that new theory?, It sounds more like a thought of a stoned hippie, but with the universe no theory can be right or wrong there is just way to much spaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccceeeeeeeee out there.


----------



## newbud (Aug 17, 2007)

its pretty old, have you heard that song "age of aquarius" apparently it has something to do with that, so yeah i would say it is an old hippie thought of a better earth. i was pretty baked last night, not sure if i need better buds but the freedom to grow as big as we want would be awesome!!


----------



## Shook (Aug 17, 2007)

i think the mayans predicting the spanish and 9/11 like someone posted is the stupidest thing ive ever heard, how could mayans predict something as ramdom as 9/11 i dont even think they did, just someone made that up after 9/11, but as far as the sun and earth lining up, well every other solar system, and planet out there has lined up before with the center of the galaxy and their sun, so im sure nothing catastrophic will happen


----------



## Token (Aug 17, 2007)

Here you want some predictions

1) A plane will crash, and one person will live
2) You will see a car crash on your way to work, but no one will b hurt.

There you go now when they come true I will have predicted them. Jk


I don't believe that everyones path is set i think everyday is a new one!
But random events do happen


----------



## closet.cult (Aug 18, 2007)

well, enough of doomsday predictions. that's all we get from our media. why hasn't anyone noted the good news of the Mayan calenders? 

We are approaching the end of the galactic cycle comming around Dec. of 2010, i think. 

which means the start of a new galactic cycle which the Mayans say will come with a new awakening of conscienceness. where people will finally understand reality and awareness. this is a true prophasy of theirs and the changes are supposed to happen in a rapid manner. a new world awareness in about 10 months. it's a very positive message. 

many groups, religious and secular, have pieced together a theory that explains the past and present world state very well. the Mayan's cyclical time, gear-like universe is a good one. the true test of a good theory is making future predictions. i'll be watching this Mayan stuff very closely, out of curiousity. but to put faith (again) in any group claiming to have deep secret truths of the universe smacks of gullibility to me.

if you want to hear the positive prediction in Mayan prophesy explained in a lecture by a expert in the field, Ian Xel Lungold, here's a link to a great video: Secrets of the Mayan Calendar Unveiled (1 of 3)

and here's a website he's involved with: The Mayan Calendar Portal


----------



## recvryjst42day (Aug 18, 2007)

So we will have a higher conciensness for 2 months before 12,21,2012? This will be interesting. Not worried about it. For there is nothing I can do, but it is interesting.


----------



## Schiffty (Aug 26, 2007)

Carl Jung believed. and his account of what he saw during lucid dreams gives me the heebie jeebies. It's been a while, but what i remember is that he said in the year 2012 or thereabouts he was living on the edge of an ocean in what we call midwestern united states.


----------



## yurple (Dec 21, 2007)

BaySmoke408 said:


> So how many of you believe this could be a huge event or just another day?
> 
> For those who dont know about this topic, ive been watching a few programs on this subject and what it breaks down to is the ancient Mayans had a very deep understanding of time and astrology, they came up with a system of measuring time and a calender that is (amazingly) MORE accurate than our calender today! and this calender ends at the date *12-21-2012*, they believed this was doomsday.
> 
> ...


If you've been researching any reliable sources on this subject you'd know that the end of the mayan calendar doesn't represent the end of the world. There will be something called 'A Transit of Venus'(look it up) and what it really means is that we're ending an age and entering a new age...the age of Aquarius. There's also a galactic alignment!


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 21, 2007)

yurple said:


> There's also a galactic alignment!


And THAT...is supposedly where the problem lies. The Mayans did not say that the world would end, but that period in time relates to a VERY disasterous period


----------



## yurple (Dec 21, 2007)

Most of us are not archaeologists or astronomers, anthropologists or astrologers. Yet the majority of what is written about one of the most exciting and relevant subjects of our day - the approaching Winter Solstice 2012 end-date of the Mayan Calendar - appears in words aimed at specialists and couched in language that can be hard to read. This article is written for the Everyday Earthling who may be hearing a lot about the Mayans, their calendars, hieroglyphs and mysterious temples scattered throughout the jungles of Mexico, Guatemala, Belize and Honduras.

Let us begin with some questions. Why is there so much talk about the "end of the Mayan calendar" and what does it mean? Is there something significant we should know about the Winter Solstice date of December 21, 2012? How were the Mayans able to track long periods of time and why would they want to? Why should we care about the Mayans today? Is there anything we can learn from them? I'll begin by sharing how my own interest in the subject developed and go on from there.

I first learned about the Mayans in 1987 from Jose Arguelles' book The Mayan Factor. It was during the months leading up to the event known as Harmonic Convergence that Arguelles, artist and visionary, introduced me to the 20 Mayan daysigns and the thirteen Mayan numbers - and to the wonderfully engaging and mysterious 260 day Mayan ceremonial calendar, called the Tzolkin (pronounced chol-kin). My pursuit of knowledge about pre-Columbian culture had begun.

A great deal of scientific and visionary research work has been done about the Mayans, so I started reading. I learned that the Mayans tracked cycles within cycles within cycles of time. Their calendar acted as a harmonic calibrator, linking and coordinating the earthly, lunar, solar and galactic seasons in an aesthetically simple and elegant manner. The provocative simplicity of the daysigns and the sheer harmony of the calendar drew me in. Then a landmark article by John Major Jenkins appeared in Mountain Astrologer magazine in 1994, revealing for the first time in our era the true meaning of the end-date.

Is there something significant we should know about the Winter Solstice date of December 21, 2012? Yes. On this day a rare astronomical and Mayan mythical event occurs. In astronomic terms, the Sun conjuncts the intersection of the Milky Way and the plane of the ecliptic. The Milky Way, as most of us know, extends in a general north-south direction in the night sky. The plane of the ecliptic is the track the Sun, Moon, planets and stars appear to travel in the sky, from east to west. It intersects the Milky Way at a 60 degree angle near the constellation Sagittarius.

The cosmic cross formed by the intersecting Milky Way and plane of the ecliptic was called the Sacred Tree by the Maya. The trunk of the tree, the Axis Mundi, is the Milky Way, and the main branch intersecting the tree is the plane of the ecliptic. Mythically, at sunrise on December 21, 2012, the Sun - our Father - rises to conjoin the center of the Sacred Tree, the World Tree, the Tree of Life..

This rare astronomical event, foretold in the Mayan creation story of the Hero Twins, and calculated empircally by them, will happen for many of us in our lifetime. The Sun has not conjoined the Milky Way and the plane of the ecliptic since some 25,800 years ago, long before the Mayans arrived on the scene and long before their predecessors the Olmecs arrived. What does this mean?

Due to a phenomenon called the precession of the equinoxes, caused by the Earth's wobble that lasts almost 26,000 years, the apparent location of the Winter Solstice sunrise has been ever so slowly moving toward the Galactic Center. Precession may be understood by watching a spinning top. Over many revolutions the top will rise and dip on its axis, not unlike how the Earth does over an extremely long period of time. One complete rise and dip constitutes the cycle of precession.

The Mayans noticed the relative slippage of the positions of stars in the night sky over long periods of observation, indicative of precession, and foretold this great coming attraction. By using an invention called the Long Count, the Mayans fast-forwarded to anchor December 21, 2012 as the end of their Great Cycle and then counted backwards to decide where the calendar would begin. Thus the Great Cycle we are currently in began on August 11, 3114 B.C. But there's more.

The Great Cycle, lasting 1,872,000 days and equivalent to 5,125.36 years, is but one fifth of the Great Great Cycle, known scientifically as the Great Year or the Platonic Year - the length of the precession of the equinoxes. To use a metaphor from the modern industrial world, on Winter Solstice A.D. 2012 it is as if the Giant Odometer of Humanity on Earth hits 100,000 miles and all the cycles big and small turn over to begin anew. The present world age will end and a new world age will begin.

Over a year's time the Sun transits through the twelve houses of the zodiac. Many of us know this by what "Sun sign" is associated with our birthday. Upping the scale to the Platonic Year - the 26,000 year long cycle - we are shifting, astrologically, from the Age of Pisces to the Age of Aquarius. The Mayan calendar does not really "end" in 2012, but rather, all the cycles turn over and start again, vibrating to a new era. It is as if humanity and the Earth will graduate in the eyes of the Father Sun and Grandmother Milky Way.

Why should we care about the Mayans today? Is there anything we can learn from them? The trees give us oxygen to breathe and help create the nourishing rains upon which we depend, sustaining life. We are missing these rains in places where the trees have been cut down or burned. Fires begin that nature can no longer extinguish. For the Mayans, trees were intermediaries between the physical and spiritual worlds, and absolutely essential to life. They believed that without the tree man could not survive and that "with the death of the last tree comes the death of the human race."

The ancient carved stones and the stars themselves tell us we are on the brink of a new world age. There is no reason not to take a leap of faith into imagining what may be in store. We may trust that it is time for humanity to awaken into a true partnership with each other, with the Earth, and the Cosmos. By accepting this partnership we may claim our birthright and become Galactic Citizens who care for and sustain the planet, thus sustaining ourselves. This is clearly the challenge of our times. Yet, arriving just in time and on schedule is the Winter Solstice dawn on the day we may remember that we are truly Children of the World. __________________


----------



## Erniedytn (Dec 21, 2007)

> The Great Cycle, lasting 1,872,000 days and equivalent to *5,125.36* years, is but one fifth of the Great Great Cycle, known scientifically as the Great Year or the Platonic Year - the length of the precession of the equinoxes. To use a metaphor from the modern industrial world, on Winter Solstice A.D. 2012 it is as if the Giant Odometer of Humanity on Earth hits 100,000 miles and all the cycles big and small turn over to begin anew. The present world age will end and a new world age will begin.


Hmmmm...I wonder if it just a coincidence that the biblical or "Noah's" flood hapenned roughly 5,000 years ago? I'm not saying that the planet will be destroyed, but scientists are saying that the alignment of the Earth, sun, and the center of the galaxy will have quite an effect on us. Kind of like we will be passing from the magnetic field of the galaxies north pole into the magnetic field of the galaxies south pole. If you are familiar with magnetic properties then you can see where the problem is


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

December 21 2012, The official Website for 122112 Information


----------



## IPokeSmot (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm fascinated.


----------



## justsmoked (Dec 29, 2007)

is any of this gonna affect my grow cycles?.....


----------



## rush26 (Dec 30, 2007)

people just focus on what it could mean in a "bad" way because thats just our natural human being way of doing things.

Truth is, I believe it represents an evolutionary stage of the human psyche


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 30, 2007)

yurple said:


> If you've been researching any reliable sources on this subject you'd know that the end of the mayan calendar doesn't represent the end of the world. There will be something called 'A Transit of Venus'(look it up) and what it really means is that we're ending an age and entering a new age...the age of Aquarius. There's also a galactic alignment!


 I think this Galactic Alignment you speak of is responsible for volcanic eruptions and earthquakes. From the forces of gravity pushing and pulling, the same forces that cause eruptions on Earth and other planets.

It could be possible a huge volcanic eruption will happen.

I do not think it will be the end of all life. However, I do believe this event will cause the stresses that will help every creature on Earth evolve to a higher level of conciseness.


----------



## aattocchi (Dec 30, 2007)

justsmoked said:


> is any of this gonna affect my grow cycles?.....


 Not if you grow inside and have your own power source!


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 5, 2008)

i would be more positive, not calling it doomsday, or the end of the world, or armageddon. really its a fresh and clean start, a new beginning. right i mean that makes more sense, u should be ready for a change, we been living life like this for thousands of years!!! who knows, maybe even jesus will finally show up for the party! that mother fucker left with the goodstuff thousands of years ago!!!


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 5, 2008)

Here are some interesting videos kinda out there but easy to understand I guess.
Secrets of the Mayan Calendar Unveiled - Google Video=


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> i would be more positive, not calling it doomsday, or the end of the world, or armageddon. really its a fresh and clean start, a new beginning. right i mean that makes more sense, u should be ready for a change, we been living life like this for thousands of years!!! who knows, maybe even jesus will finally show up for the party! that mother fucker left with the goodstuff thousands of years ago!!!


 Exactly, a new begining, not doomsday! Although it may seem like the end for most of us.


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 6, 2008)

yurple said:


> The ancient carved stones and the stars themselves tell us we are on the brink of a new world age. There is no reason not to take a leap of faith into imagining what may be in store. We may trust that it is time for humanity to awaken into a true partnership with each other, with the Earth, and the Cosmos. By accepting this partnership we may claim our birthright and become Galactic Citizens who care for and sustain the planet, thus sustaining ourselves. This is clearly the challenge of our times. Yet, arriving just in time and on schedule is the Winter Solstice dawn on the day we may remember that we are truly Children of the World. __________________


thanks for the write up. the thing i like most about the cycles is that it is one of the few positive messages about the future you can find. it coincides nicely with the age of aquarius, another positive outlook on the awakening of mankind's psyche. 

people should remember that the fact that the odometer resets on 2012 doesn't mean the change happens overnight. but supposedly it will happen in a matter of months, not years or decades. 

i would love for this to come true. a political and social awakening of mankind, collectively, worldwide. it's beautiful. but i fear the year will come and go without a recognizable change. 

we are on our own in this world. the pathway to enlightenment is in our own minds. collective consciouness is supernatural. and i cannot believe in the supernatural. but we can dream, can't we...


----------



## joyossn (Jan 6, 2008)

WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE, CALL ME PARANOID BUT I BELIEVE IT AND WE WILL ALL BE DEAD COME 12/22/2012. i HAVE ALREADY STARTED PLANS ON A UNDERGROUND SHELTER. IT WILL BE 30 SQUARE FEET(PLUS AN EXTRA CLOSET TO GROW SOME BUD IN) AND BIG ENOUGH FOR ABOUT 15 PEOPLE. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN BEING SAVED PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE ASAP.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 6, 2008)

Underground shelter won't do you much good underwater


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 6, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Underground shelter won't do you much good underwater


if its sealed air-tight, and you're growing your own stash, you give the plants CO2 and they give you oxygen. sounds like a win-win! 

now what to do with the smoke....


----------



## happy.fuzz (Jan 6, 2008)

Here are some really cool links
Corpus Mmothra: The Maya Katun Prophecies

this is the link to the first video of five but the rest are linked to this page.
YouTube - Doomsday: December 21, 2012 PART 1 OF 5


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 7, 2008)

joyossn said:


> WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE, CALL ME PARANOID BUT I BELIEVE IT AND WE WILL ALL BE DEAD COME 12/22/2012. i HAVE ALREADY STARTED PLANS ON A UNDERGROUND SHELTER. IT WILL BE 30 SQUARE FEET(PLUS AN EXTRA CLOSET TO GROW SOME BUD IN) AND BIG ENOUGH FOR ABOUT 15 PEOPLE. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN BEING SAVED PLEASE SEND ME A MESSAGE ASAP.


 Two square feet per person? What are you going to use to keep your lights on?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont know about the rest of u but I believe the world as we know it will end in 2012. I want this kind of world to end becuz there is not much left for me here. There is 2 much hate and Im a peaceful person though I did a couple violent things in the past. My life is fucked up rite now and I dont see it getting any better in the future. I dont care if the world does end it seems like every year my life just keeps getting more fucked up. Now the only thing I look forward to is gettin high and when I stop smokin for a while I get really messed up mentally. Its not the weeds fault becuz before I started smokin my life was the same except instead I had nothing to look forward to at all.

U can call me negative and shit but I know im not the only person whos goin thru this shit rite now. I feel like Im trapped and maybe sumthin good will happen in 2012 but Im just hoping I can hold on for that long so I will live to see it.


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> I think this Galactic Alignment you speak of is responsible for volcanic eruptions and earthquakes. From the forces of gravity pushing and pulling, the same forces that cause eruptions on Earth and other planets.
> 
> It could be possible a huge volcanic eruption will happen.
> 
> I do not think it will be the end of all life. However, I do believe this event will cause the stresses that will help every creature on Earth evolve to a higher level of conciseness.


It's possible, but I honestly don't think anything will happen other then we will be able to watch venus cross the sky. I did a lot of research on it when I found out about it years ago and 'the world is going to end' theory has been put to rest. As far as volcano eruptions and such, it's very possible....


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 15, 2008)

yurple said:


> It's possible, but I honestly don't think anything will happen other then we will be able to watch venus cross the sky. I did a lot of research on it when I found out about it years ago and 'the world is going to end' theory has been put to rest. As far as volcano eruptions and such, it's very possible....


 A large volcanic eruption is just one of many thing that can happen that day. The Sun could do some serious damage to the earth that day, since it will be at the peak of it's cycle in 2013. Also, isn't there an asteroid or comet heading this way(not in 2012 though, more like 2023 or sometime around then)? I am like you, I don't think the world will end for some time now(billions of years), things do go extinct though.

I know we will be fine, The Human Race has taught themselves how to grow indoors/caves with artifical light/environments. It will take more then a disaster to wipe us out, the world would have to be blowen to oblivion. Even then, isn't there a man and a woman on the international space station(our Ark)?


----------



## mr.x007 (Jan 15, 2008)

i also have been hearing things about this comet. If this comet is supoosed to wipe us out. then we better get vida guerra, Kim kadensian or w/e her name is and like matt damon, or kethier sutherland, out on the space station. lol. 
i have no clue im blasted right now. :]
Mr.X



aattocchi said:


> A large volcanic eruption is just one of many thing that can happen that day. The Sun could do some serious damage to the earth that day, since it will be at the peak of it's cycle in 2013. Also, isn't there an asteroid or comet heading this way(not in 2012 though, more like 2023 or sometime around then)? I am like you, I don't think the world will end for some time now(billions of years), things do go extinct though.
> 
> I know we will be fine, The Human Race has taught themselves how to grow indoors/caves with artifical light/environments. It will take more then a disaster to wipe us out, the world would have to be blowen to oblivion. Even then, isn't there a man and a woman on the international space station(our Ark)?


----------



## yurple (Jan 15, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> A large volcanic eruption is just one of many thing that can happen that day. The Sun could do some serious damage to the earth that day, since it will be at the peak of it's cycle in 2013. Also, isn't there an asteroid or comet heading this way(not in 2012 though, more like 2023 or sometime around then)? I am like you, I don't think the world will end for some time now(billions of years), things do go extinct though.
> 
> I know we will be fine, The Human Race has taught themselves how to grow indoors/caves with artifical light/environments. It will take more then a disaster to wipe us out, the world would have to be blowen to oblivion. Even then, isn't there a man and a woman on the international space station(our Ark)?



Me & you got off on the wrong foot when I joined this site, my apologies for being a dick with the whole "a real drug forum" comment, for the record when I said that, I meant that weed isn't really a drug(you know what I mean)...yea I think we have a few people up in space....


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think we should al get in a big circle...make sure everyone brings a few ounces of weed and be in sumones house and lite everything up at 1150 and start singin koom by ya...


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah this thread scares me because i have dreams of the apocolypse all the fuckin time, for like the last 5 years. but it's 2 diffrent endings, but only 2, here they are

in some of the dreams, i see the sky turn fuckin green, or all bright orange, unusally orange, a kinda orange were you know somthin fucked up is happening, and then theres earthquakes, and tornados landing everywhere people in all out panic, then im usually scared shitless and wakeup everytime. you can pretty much tell that yeah, thats the fuckin world ending, but ending naturally, not by man. just had that one again last night actually.

the other is another country attacking us, with foreign fighter jets flying over our skys dropping bombs, and shit. and then at the end of it, a massive huge bright light you see in the sky, and chilling calm noise, then all i can see is a huge white flash, and then i wake up, scared shitless. the white flash i can always tell, is a huge nuclear explosion.

did'nt nastradamous also predict the world to end in 2012? i dont think he said adsactly, but they said his predictions, or his calendar, ended in 2012, and people took that as him seeing that the world will end then.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 16, 2008)

fuck it who's down for robbing banks and fuckin alotta bitches without rubbers starting 2011? 

cause really, im really startin to believe in global warming. i live in the mid-west, january's are usually brutally fuckin cold, when i was a kid, i remember every year being atleast one huge blizzard, and always being brutally cold, always having snow on the ground. last week we had sunshine all week and weather in the 60's. this week, between 20's and 40's, but sunshine out all days, no snow. this is the worst year since, but last i'd say 6 years have been slowly like this, every year getting worse.

the way i see it, if global warming is happening as fast as they say it is, 2012 doesnt sound like a unrealistic demise if shit gets really fucked up by then. even without the fact u were saying with the milkyway aligning and poles and shit.

also if it wasnt nature that fucked us, i'd say by 2012 we might really have some fucked up shit going on with Iran or even North Korea, deffintly alotta fucked shit in the middle east by then. who knows what could happen.

all i know is i'm deffintly gonna be alot more nervous on 12/31/2011 at 11:59 then i was at Y2K, shit i was hopeing for Y2K only thing they thought was gonna happen was all computer systems fail. i had my ski mask on and rented a Moving truck that day, ready to do some searious looting, was gonna goto best buy, ram the door down, get a big screen tv, run over to the furniture store and get a couple couches, couple king size bed's, hit up the gun store, get some groceries.

kidding of course, but hey woulda been a good idea!


----------



## xbravoz (Jan 16, 2008)

I got one thing to say Y...2...K or 2...K...12


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 16, 2008)

maybe the UFO's the mexican airforce caught on tape will help us


----------



## fizzx (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmm..one thing i've tied into this is the whole time travel theory...why hasnt anyone from the future, (even millions of years of technology later) come back in time to warn us about this and tell us to move to the safest place possible ya know? Maybe I'm just stoned but I belive that if someone were to discover how to travel back in time...they would have a marked date of when something this horrific were to happen, and atleast try to warn us...so maybe our civilization will end and no one gets a chance to discover how to travel back in time...scientists say they have developed ways to TRY and travel back in time but it would take a long time of understanding and technology that we dont have i.e. the energy of a star or negative energy. Just something to think about.


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

yurple said:


> Me & you got off on the wrong foot when I joined this site, my apologies for being a dick with the whole "a real drug forum" comment, for the record when I said that, I meant that weed isn't really a drug(you know what I mean)...yea I think we have a few people up in space....


 You are the man!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

I think Nostrodamus saaid around 1996 it will begin!


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 16, 2008)

Fuck it, I'm saving up for a rocket and a gravetron(like at the fair). I'll just live in a green house in outerspace, LMFAO!

And for someone who wants to say plants wont grow in outerspace, they will in a gravetron, I might have to slow that bitch down though.


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 16, 2008)

so i was reading about how in the 15th century this one pope moved our calander forward 11years, and 10days or something like that. has anybody else ever heard about this? 

Armageddon

heres the link to the page.


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 17, 2008)

> In 2007, the stock market will be very volatile. In the latter half of the year, the U.S. economy will enter into a recession caused by the decline in housing. Around that time, the Federal Reserve will lower rates, which will cause the U.S. dollar to collapse. There will be a record number of home foreclosures, which will mostly be bought out by large institutions.In 2008, world financial markets will be in chaos. These problems will be compounded by the escalation of war between Iran and Israel. Afterwards, the U.S. stock will rally to the highest levels in U.S. history. The gap between the poor and rich will widen in the U.S. causing a boom in law enforcement and the prison industry.In 2009, riots in the U.S. will breakout bringing about the introduction of marshall law. Order will be restored but at the cost of civil liberties and rights. Between 2010-11, there will be an environmental revolution in which the U.S. converts from oil dependency to alternative energy resources.By 2012, the world will undergo dramatic climatic, atomspheric, and geological change. Many pundits will cite these changes as either the end times or the results of global warming. World government leaders and scientists will hide the explanation from the public: increased solar activity reaches its peak. The increased solar activity of the sun (aka solar storm) will coincide with a geomagnetic shift. This geomagnetic shift will irreparably alter global communications networks from everything to financial markets, cable and satellite, air and shipping tranport, cell phones, etc. This solar storm will lead to the rapid decline of human civilization. As the world population surpasses 9 billion, people around the world fight for survival. An unparalled breakout of famine and disease will be caused by the disruption in electronic networks. The world will not fully recover until 2020 after nearly half the human population is wiped out. A new society emerges based upon spiritual values. A great awakening occurs, enlightening people around the world. A world based not upon the division of classes but around the oneness of humanity. People around world cooperate with one another to avoid disaster and the extinction of the human race.


a scary prediction of what is expected to come???


----------



## Devilreject1 (Jan 17, 2008)

sounds like everyone should just drink and smoke that day


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 17, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> a scary prediction of what is expected to come???


 I am waiting with both arms wide open!


----------



## yurple (Jan 17, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Fuck it, I'm saving up for a rocket and a gravetron(like at the fair). I'll just live in a green house in outerspace, LMFAO!
> 
> And for someone who wants to say plants wont grow in outerspace, they will in a gravetron, I might have to slow that bitch down though.


I'd be so much at peace in a greenhouse in outer space, we should send a rocket to mars and plant a million weed plants, the best strains, 10,000 plants per strain.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 17, 2008)

man this thread is 6 months old 
I read threw the first 5 pages before realizeing that 
Nostradamus also predicted the world to end on that day


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 17, 2008)

The thread is old, but the day is getting closer


----------



## tckfui (Jan 17, 2008)

it is... I'm going to be sure to have a gun on that day... this was if things get too out of hand I can take the pussy way out


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm tellin you guys, a rocket and a gravetron. lace it with solar pannels and figure out how to land it later. of course you would have to do a DIY of the intereor and make a shell out of some compressed ash(so you don,t burn up your solar pannels blasting leaving the atmospher).

I hope someone comes and gets me if nothing happens, LMFAO.


----------



## granitestate (Jan 17, 2008)

i must agree in that i will look forward to this day, the beggining of a great awakening, with much enthusiasm. ive been thinkin about this subjuect a lot lately, a "new" great awakening. readin through history text books about them, i thought we needed another one, badly. i can only hope to live through the tribulations that will precede this new order.

FIZZX - your theory on time travel, and someone warning us, stupid. this theory of yours would incinuate that different "strands" of time all exist together at the same time. i dont think we would be able to travel back in time without destroying the present. or altering amazingly atleast. i mean, rewinding time, and then fast forwarding it again, hoping that everything happens exactly the way it did the first time, takin a chance on that one huh? i would think taht we are the most advanced.....fuck it im too stoned to make words of my thoughts right now haha


----------



## fizzx (Jan 18, 2008)

granitestate said:


> i must agree in that i will look forward to this day, the beggining of a great awakening, with much enthusiasm. ive been thinkin about this subjuect a lot lately, a "new" great awakening. readin through history text books about them, i thought we needed another one, badly. i can only hope to live through the tribulations that will precede this new order.
> 
> FIZZX - your theory on time travel, and someone warning us, stupid. this theory of yours would incinuate that different "strands" of time all exist together at the same time. i dont think we would be able to travel back in time without destroying the present. or altering amazingly atleast. i mean, rewinding time, and then fast forwarding it again, hoping that everything happens exactly the way it did the first time, takin a chance on that one huh? i would think taht we are the most advanced.....fuck it im too stoned to make words of my thoughts right now haha


 
Well hey..unless it actually happens we'll never know right? You just said you dont "think" someone can do that...but then again that's not fact either, you just said what you THINK...and you call my theory stupid. Go smoke another bowl and come back with a better opinion my good man.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 18, 2008)

4 years 11 months 2 days 8 hours and 40 minutes until we find out


----------



## granitestate (Jan 18, 2008)

i shouldnt have said stupid. im sorry. i simply disagree, foul mood last night haha.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 18, 2008)

I think that a great conjunction may well take place and that it is entirely possible that it will cause chaos.
As to whether on not it will destroy all life here that remains to be seen.


----------



## fizzx (Jan 19, 2008)

lol. its all gravy man...And you know what, why didn't anyone think about this stuff before the past couple years? Maybe they didnt take it serious til now? beats me!



granitestate said:


> i shouldnt have said stupid. im sorry. i simply disagree, foul mood last night haha.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 21, 2008)

fizzx said:


> lol. its all gravy man...And you know what, why didn't anyone think about this stuff before the past couple years? Maybe they didnt take it serious til now? beats me!


This has actually been a known fact for quite some time now.....seeing as how the Mayans were around from about 250-900 AD.


----------



## fizzx (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah but no one really gave a damn or talked about it until now just a few years before...even comes on tv on a regular bases now ya know?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 21, 2008)

Remember that song "Age of Aquarius"? This is what it was referring to.
Age of Aquarius

But yes....I see what you are saying.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Jan 21, 2008)

December 21, 2012, is the first coming of batman! Criminals will pay for what they have done unto others and justice will be served!

Be afraid, very afraid!


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 21, 2008)

I wonder how many doomsday predictions there have been in the last... ohhh say two thousand years or so. I'm guessing quite a few. We're still here. I expect that the upcoming doomsday (Are there any other doomsdays scheduled between now and 12/21/2012?) will be as disappointing as the rest have been.


----------



## granitestate (Jan 21, 2008)

well, doomsday predictions are a central building block of christianity, well, the loopy southern baptists that populate my area anyways. I feel that most of it is just scare tactics.

and again, dont believe that 2012 will be a doomsday, but an awakening as a whole would be great. i spoke to guy at work about this today, the unity aspect. as soon as i said unity he freaked out an was like "one world government is horrible blah blah blah". i never said anything about that, just unity within the human race. 

he then brought up an interesting point that it is human nature to want their own "space"....his quote "this is my 2x2 section, that is yours, if you come in mine i will beat you" i just cracked up laughing, so pessimistic.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Jan 22, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> a scary prediction of what is expected to come???


Wow that is nutzo!, as that is pretty accurate of whats happening now.

And solar activity does reach its peak within that year.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 22, 2008)

But the difference is now that December, 21 2007 actually makes more sense and we have proof that something big will happen that day. I dont know about the end of the world or shit like that but Im guessing it will bring a big change. I didnt believe any of the bullshit doomsday predictions in the past. This is the 1st one that I believe something will happen. If u look at Y2K and 6/6/06 along with the other predictions they had no proof to back that shit up. I never believed sumthin was gonna happen those days.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> But the difference is now that *December, 21,2007 * actually makes more sense and we have proof that something big will happen that day. I dont know about the end of the world or shit like that but Im guessing it will bring a big change. I didnt believe any of the bullshit doomsday predictions in the past. This is the 1st one that I believe something will happen. If u look at Y2K and 6/6/06 along with the other predictions they had no proof to back that shit up. I never believed sumthin was gonna happen those days.


Hasnt that date already gone???


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

shit dude...


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

i haven't finished reading yet, about 1/3 of the way through, ... but look at it this way
people have been living on this planet and doing nothin but slowly killing her..... what can we expect? this 2012 this is nothing but Karma at full force. i believe in destiny... of sorts
the Mayans aren't wrong, but they also didn't tell us exactly what'd happen
damn, I had so much more, but i keep getting kikt off in between posting... all i can gather is that whatever forces are activated in december of 2012.... we've got nothing to fight it. live your lives, is my suggestion. don't worry, and spread love and decency... keep living while ur alive. Karma will have her way no matter what.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Kage said:


> i haven't finished reading yet, about 1/3 of the way through, ... but look at it this way
> people have been living on this planet and doing nothin but slowly killing her..... what can we expect? this 2012 this is nothing but Karma at full force. i believe in destiny... of sorts
> the Mayans aren't wrong, but they also didn't tell us exactly what'd happen
> damn, I had so much more, but i keep getting kikt off in between posting... all i can gather is that whatever forces are activated in december of 2012.... we've got nothing to fight it. live your lives, is my suggestion. don't worry, and spread love and decency... keep living while ur alive. Karma will have her way no matter what.


Click remember me when you log in and that wont happen anymore


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

Another problem that characterises the New Age is an absolute lack of critical thinking. People will believe all sorts of nonsense, and are very susceptible to negative suggestions from formations in the lower astral plane.

- Age of Aquarius


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

i don't risk that. others use this computer... so, yeh
but thanks for the advice, good to kow this thread is breathing even as I speak


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

i thinhk mthe point here is that the studies and the mayan's predictions line up so well. look at their "mythology" and their concepts, and their culture... you'll find some pretty fucked up stuff, but the truth isn't always black and white.... what is, really?


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Kage said:


> i don't risk that. others use this computer... so, yeh
> but thanks for the advice, good to kow this thread is breathing even as I speak


All cookies are still cleared when you log out


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

really? that's great thanks for your help
I'm john, by the way. I'm assuming you are, too?


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 22, 2008)

Has any one heard of Web-Bot? It is a program that can tell the future by browsing the internet, and it says there will be a huge cataclysmic event in 2012. It also said something was going to change the way Americans live forever in 60-90 days back in June 01. Saw it on The History Channel yestedray, and will be looking into this a little more. Any links, anyone?


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

has anyone ever realizwed everyone on this site supposedely speaks english? i mean, yeah it's like, based in english speaking countries , but i mean, what about all the smokers who don't speak this language? it'd be great to get their input as well


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Kage said:


> really? that's great thanks for your help
> I'm john, by the way. I'm assuming you are, too?


I have no idea what your on about to be honest


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree Nat.....this guy is really confusing


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I agree Nat.....this guy is really confusing


I was wondering if he was referring to my stated location.
If thats so i will explain what i mean.

I believe that none of us live in America or England or France etc. we all actually only ever really live in our own heads.
Hence i live in my own head and you live in yours not mine,im not saying that everyone lives in my head

Microcosms and macrocosms who can figure it huh


----------



## granitestate (Jan 22, 2008)

i think the thing im most interested in is the sun/solar storms. i think they have the most potential to really fuck with our everyday lives. no mass media, no communications, no shipping/flying etc.


----------



## Kage (Jan 22, 2008)

and you say I'm confusing? well, yeah, i suppose so. words aren't my thing, putting them onto paper? even worse. sorry, just useless musings


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 23, 2008)

For what it's worth, here's another theory on 2012:
YouTube - Nibiru 2012, were waiting


----------



## fizzx (Jan 23, 2008)

Man that's some trippy music, kids shouldnt be allowed to sing anything that sounds like that lol! But wait a sec, so now there's a planet coming our way? This is getting too out of hand! I belive the black hole, the floods, the earthquakes....but another planet?! You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 23, 2008)

fizzx said:


> Man that's some trippy music, kids shouldnt be allowed to sing anything that sounds like that lol! But wait a sec, so now there's a planet coming our way? This is getting too out of hand! I belive the black hole, the floods, the earthquakes....but another planet?! You gotta be kidding me...


Actually I'm dead serious

The whole "Nibiru" or "Planet X" theory is very widely believed in the UFO community. Supposedly it is where human life originated. It is said that "Noah's Flood" was due to the last passing of Nibiru. If your interested just Google Nibiru or Planet X......I'm sure you will find enough info to keep you busy for days. There's also a thread about it somewhere in here.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 23, 2008)

Pamphlet #1 - page 1

Get off your Pink ass and praise BOB. Now!

Tomorrow May Be TOO LATE!


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 24, 2008)

Tonight.......8:00 PM and again at midnight........The History Channel......."Decoding the Past".......A whole hour on this subject


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 28, 2008)

THE ANTICHRIST REVEALED 2012 | Bible Prophecy & Occult Research Knights Templar Holy Grail War Code Revelation Prince William King Arthur Third Temple Israel Messiah Satanic Druid Magic Bloodline Merovingian Atlantis Clinton Ortiz




> Three centuries before the birth of Christ, the Central American race known as the Maya developed a calendar system which has enigmatically placed the end of our age precisely on December 21, 2012. The Mayans seemingly predicted that the world would "end" on that date based on their complex system which, using the master fourth-dimensional 13:20 matrix, began with the thirteen baktun count on August 13, 3113 BC (others say August 11 3114), a timeframe connected to the planet Venus and ends at the closing of the Great Cycle at 11:18 AM GMT of December 21, 2012. The Mayans had a dual understanding of time which is reflected in the Mayan Tzolkin attuned to fourth dimensional galactic cycles and operated according to a 260-day main cycle (13x20). They also used a secular calendar for recording three dimensional time based on a 360-day (18x20) cycle known as the Long Count. The Long Count consisted of 13 cycles of 144,000 days each (or 5200 cycles of 360 days) totaling 5125 solar years known as a Great Cycle. Currently, we are at the fifth marking of the age which fast approaches to bring about the closing of an "ending of time," meaning the end of civilization as we currently know it, yet along with it, a new beginning. In one moment, a New World Order is to be carved out from the old as global powers are shifted back to their tribal roots and people are literally forced to survive anyway they can. The Age of Fire coming will be announced though massive and violent earth changes which shake the very foundations of the planet. There will come a terrible increase of earthquakes, floods, tsunamis, killer famines, incurable diseases and plagues, draught, increased global hatred, murder, genocide, terrorism, and new wars and rumors of wars. At the same time, signs shall also appear in the sky to be taken as warnings that the prophesied Tribulation is at hand.
> 
> Modern 'techno-prophets' such as the late Terrence McKenna, known for his TimeWave Zero theory, and others have developed systems which show varied ways of measuring linear/non-linear time as it affects our human condition, and vice-versa, yet all have as their conclusion that there is without a doubt, a drastic change coming upon this planet in the year 2012. Very unlike the Y2K crisis, which was simply rooted in the belief computers wouldn't have the ability to recognize the double zero's in 2000, the coming year of 2012 is of major significance in so many ways and not a mere delusion of the metaphysical mindset. For example, King William V will have turned thirty years of age on the Summer Solstice in 2012 and be the same age Christ was at His baptism, after which Christ was immediately possessed by the Holy Spirit. Since the Antichrist is the ultimate counterfeit of Christ, it may well be that Antichrist is to be possessed by Satan in the year 2012, and if so, likely upon either the Summer or Winter Solstice (December 21, 2012). Prince William will likely be crowned King in the same year. The year 2012 is also denoted as the time upon which a great global cataclysm is to occur, a great destruction which ushers in the later reign of Antichrist called the Tribulation. This same great global cataclysm or "great purification" (as it is called by those in the New Age movement) may have also been recorded centuries ago in the Torah in its reference to a comet which strikes the earth in that same year. Even as the many false teachers living among us who expouse metaphysical ideals would have us believe only good could rise from the ashes of this present world order, verily I tell you, nothing is immediately brought _after_ 2012 except the Age of Satan and his ultimate deception of global peace and prosperity through his Son, the Antichrist, who initiates the final seven year countdown to Armageddon at age 33, in the year 2015 with a _peace treaty_.


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 28, 2008)

No, it's my 23rd birthday! Woo!


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

Shit dude.
I've done a LOT of reading on this subject.
It scares the piss out of me.

So much shit is supposed to happen on this day.
My senior year of high school we did a whole unit on the Mayan calender and I learned a lot about it.

I really believe that all of this is going to happen. This is some serious shit. The Mayan calender was EXTREMELY accurate.

Read this website Why December 21, 2012? for a few different theories involving the Mayan calender, winter solstice, the World Cross etc.

Some people say all of these bad things will happen at 11:11 .. not sure if there is any fact behind that, but 11 is my UNlucky number so lol it would figure.

This sucks.
I'll only be 22.
I'll make sure and be extremely trashed this day.

I just have one question...

Some things that I have read said that these things will happen at sunrise... 
Well obviously there are a bunch of time differences around the world and this would disprove the 11:11 theory too.

How is this possible?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

Tashwitz said:


> Some people say all of these bad things will happen at 11:11


11:11 Am on Dec 21, 2012 is the exact start of the solstice. That number is also referred to in Revelations as being some sort of sign of the Antichrist. It talks about it in depth in the link I provided on the last page.

I agree with you man...I think that we are in for a big BIG change on that day.


----------



## t dub c (Jan 29, 2008)

Something will happen that is for sure. Enjoy the world. Do things with the time you have, dont waste it.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 29, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Hasnt that date already gone???


oh thats my fault I meant to put December 21, 2012.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2008)

are you all taking a giant piss?

its just another day. how can you say you believe that in just 4 years a bunch of world ending events will occur? did you buddy up with mr bush or some other world leader who owns a bunch of nukes and know something the rest of us dont? say a launch date? no?

k 

so why are you listening to a bunch of dead ass mayans (fookin extinct mate) and guys on the internet who are QUITE skeptical about their own theories? 
how can you buy such trash?

they (the sources) all admit to not knowing a shite bit about what will happen, just a bunch of predictions from old books and a dead race of people...:-/ im sorry, their e calander ends on that day? looks like they should hava jog to the shopping center and pick up a new calander.

idk
for those of you who will definitly respond negatively to my high rant, sorry.
hooray internets! assholes and opinions right?

anyways do you remember y2k? oh shit i know a few knobs who still have canned food from that travesty....


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey man...it's cool. You can believe whatever you want to. No one is forcing opinions here.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2008)

i know - i know....i might be the prick by insisting mine here but....CMON its internet hype! 

how many x-box 360's did you win off a pop-up add?

its the continuity of "The End" that makes me very nervous about what people might do, even though i personally feel its rubbish, paranoia can make a men do crazy things, and mob mentality...yeesh that is more frightening to me than "The End".

" And if I gotta die, I got faith the decision was made
That I was outta line BAM!!
And if I gotta die, I believe taking you with me,
wouldn't be outta line BAM!!
And if I gotta die, I'ma smile from the pile
Cause I wasn't on the bottom, I'm a man
With a child and a voice and a lovelife
IF I get a choice then I hope I go just like BAM!!"


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> are you all taking a giant piss?
> 
> its just another day. how can you say you believe that in just 4 years a bunch of world ending events will occur? did you buddy up with mr bush or some other world leader who owns a bunch of nukes and know something the rest of us dont? say a launch date? no?
> 
> ...


When our own planet and these other planets line up in conjunction at that date it is possible that anything could happen from strange behaviour in people due to people being seriously affected by gravity fluctuations,see lunar tics description,to severe earthquakes,tsunamis etc.
We will not know for sure until that date.

All the Mayans really predicted was an astronomical event.
They were expert astronomers and there astronomical predictions are entirely correct.
The debate is what may happen when this spacial event does occur and how badly we may be affected by it


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2008)

Im not 100% but i dont think it was an "astronomical event"...

last time i looked (which was several weeks ago, sorry if im wrong) they were making claims that it was the end of the mayan system of time as they knew it [armageddon (not that any of their dead sorry selves get to see it because they were already entirely wiped out)] is set to occur on said date.

starting a new age or new system of time. 

(because when something ends something else must begin right?)

eh...idk thats just from what i remember reading from a couple sources on the topic but maybe i just read the reaaaaaaally sketchy "end of the world" websites


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 29, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> Im not 100% but i dont think it was an "astronomical event"...
> 
> last time i looked (which was several weeks ago, sorry if im wrong) they were making claims that it was the end of the mayan system of time as they knew it [armageddon (not that any of their dead sorry selves get to see it because they were already entirely wiped out)] is set to occur on said date.
> 
> ...


 If the Mayans perdicted it, then it must have something to do with astonomy. They knew more about the way the universe is unraveling more then the modern man, their lives depended on constantly monitering the skies. Why not believe someone who has more knowledge of the stars then you?


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2008)

because these all knowledgable persons took part in ritual suicide, sacraficial virgins the whole nine. 

i think the dogons are better in they astronomical field, what considering their profecies involve ganj and the critters that brought em here....(it has to do with their supreme knowledge of the stars just investigate im too high to type, i can only assume you're too high to then inturn investigate though)

but as far as them being smarter...sorry im reading them up on the internet right now, not the other way around. someone so smart should still be around to slap me in the face for this no?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> someone so smart should still be around to slap me in the face for this no?


Not if they we're slaughtered by the Spaniards who took their lands in the 1300's.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2008)

thats what im saying...

these ever so smarty mc smartiepants' were entirely wiped out by doodz they thought were marvelously shiney. read that one over again and roll it around.those are the guys i wanna cheat off of for my upcoming exam /sarcasm


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

Just because they we're smart doesn't mean that they we're violent warlords like the Vikings who could defend themselves from the arrival of the white man.


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2008)

fight or flight? (instinct)


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 29, 2008)

Maya civilization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 29, 2008)

Who said the Mayans went EXTINCT? More like they used all their trees for fire wood and ashes to make morter. They had to move away from their cities, do you think The Northern South American peoples just appeared out of thin air?


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 29, 2008)

DudeLebowski said:


> because these all knowledgable persons took part in ritual suicide, sacraficial virgins the whole nine.
> 
> i think the dogons are better in they astronomical field, what considering their profecies involve ganj and the critters that brought em here....(it has to do with their supreme knowledge of the stars just investigate im too high to type, i can only assume you're too high to then inturn investigate though)
> 
> but as far as them being smarter...sorry im reading them up on the internet right now, not the other way around. someone so smart should still be around to slap me in the face for this no?


 Where is Isac, Albert, Leonardo, etc.


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

For some reason none of my replies are actually showing up in the forums and it's really starting to piss me the fuck off. 

ANYWAY

I already posted this earlier but it didn't show up.

If any of you have facebook, there is a group dedicated to having an 'End of the World Party'
Here's the link if anyone's interested: Login | Facebook

Here's a link to an informative website that the group uses also.
21.12.2012 Prophecy End of time End of the world

^^ Not sure if that's already been posted.

How can some of you say that this is all 'internet hype?'

Did you read about all of the stuff that is supposed to happen on this EXACT day that has nothing to even do with the Mayans? Some of this is pure science.

The fact of the matter is on 12/21/2012 a lot of thinks will be happening that have never happened before/not happened in a really long time.

We're embarking on the unknown.

Everyone has a right to their opinions, but man, you have to believe that SOMETHING is going happen. It WONT just be another day


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 29, 2008)

dam whys shit gotta happen on my birthday and also december 21 is the shortest day of the year maybe that has somethen to do also who nos


later


----------



## Tashwitz (Jan 29, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> dam whys shit gotta happen on my birthday and also december 21 is the shortest day of the year maybe that has somethen to do also who nos
> 
> 
> later


You'll just party extra hard. Someone else said the same thing earlier.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 29, 2008)

brontobrandon1 said:


> dam whys shit gotta happen on my birthday and also december 21 is the shortest day of the year maybe that has somethen to do also who nos
> 
> 
> later


The great conjunction is on your birthday.
You must be a very lucky guy


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of LAKE NYOS? 

There is a scientist who thinks the oceans will erupt methane gass into our atmospher. He also believes this is what took out 95% of life right before the triassic(sp?) period of earth.


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm still sayin' it's my birthday. That's IT. Oh, and the start of a new 'age'.


----------



## ganji2 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think its bullshit


----------



## Erniedytn (Jan 30, 2008)

Never heard of it until now. Here's a brief description for everyone else:



> *Lake Nyos is a crater lake in the Northwest Province of Cameroon. Nyos is a deep lake high on the flank of an inactive volcano in the Oku volcanic plain along the Cameroon line of volcanic activity. A natural dam of volcanic rock hems in the lake waters.*
> *A pocket of magma lies beneath the lake and leaks carbon dioxide (CO2) into the waters. Nyos is one of only three known lakes to be saturated with carbon dioxide in this way, the others being Lake Monoun, at a distance of 100 km SSE, and Lake Kivu in Rwanda. On 21 August 1986, possibly triggered by a landslide, the lake suddenly emitted a large cloud of CO2, which suffocated 1,700 people and 3,500 livestock in nearby villages.[1] Though not completely unprecedented, it was the first known large-scale asphyxiation caused by a natural event. To prevent a repetition, a degassing tube was installed in 2001, though additional tubes are needed to make the lake safe.[2]*
> *Today, the lake also poses a threat due to its weakening natural wall. A geological tremor could cause this dike to give way, allowing water to rush into downstream villages all the way into Nigeria.*


*Lake Nyos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

*If the Eart is shifted on it's axis in any way, I can see how these lakes could be a major factor.*


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

OK - i'm on this thread now - GREAT CONJUNCTIONS happen all the time!! The planets revolve around the sun so line up very, very often (astronomically speaking). The Earth, Sun and galactic center are in a line twice EVERY year (at least). The Sun is releasing solar flares all the time - very rarely do they interfere with terrestrial electronics. But earthquakes and floods? come on! we know what causes those and it ain't the way the planets line up... ever. also note - there is a black hole at the center of our galaxy (the Milky Way) - in fact a back hole resides at the center of most galaxies. But a browse through any recent astronomical publication can tell you that.

and Noah's flood? really? that is a biblical event so you can't read it as history and besides, it is well known that all cultures in that region have a global-flood myth after one year the Euphrates overflowed (it overflows every year like the Nile, Amazon, etc..) but this particular year it was bad (it rained for days on end - not forty days and nights but about 5 solid days and nights of rain) and the flooding was severe and a lot of people lost their lives. A Sumerian king (Ziusudra i think) loaded up a boat with animals and other goods to distribute (or sell not clear which) to the flood victims and voila! instant mythical flood story (and the real story behind it).

Precession - it is a 26,000 cycle. It is the wobble in the Earth's axis. So the Earth is rotating once about every 24 hours (a day) and revolving or going around the Sun every 365 days or so (a year) but it also wobbles on its axis - like a spinning top. That wobble takes 26,000 years (or thereabouts) to draw one circle. Look up precession in wiki - it has a great little spinning top to demonstrate it.

And to say the Mayan's calendar is so much more accurate than ours is nonsense. Accurate compared to what? Time is a man-made concept and we use astronomical events to mark time - as a convenience. A day could just as easily be 20 hours or 10 - but we chose to base it on day/night cycles. And it isn't even a more accurate astronomical event predictor - because of precession! the very thing you think makes it most accurate is the very thing that causes it to "lose" time because it doesn't take precession into account. Even the astrologers (a bunch of bullshit artists btw) take precession into account when they babble about what "house" your zodiac sign is in (though they do this inaccurately)?

And while i'm on the subject of zodiac signs - how many here are born in the first two weeks of December? I don't know how to tell you this but your birth sign is Ophiuchus (oh-fee-cuss) or (oh-fee-ah-cuss) - what? the astrologers never heard of that one i guess. Oh wait - that is because it would be the 13th zodiac sign and we all know 13 is an unlucky number.
... and this BS continues to be believed.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

Well that went nowhere. Like I said before....only time will tell. However, I will have to argue about the Mayan calender being the most precise.



> Among their other accomplishments, the ancient Mayas invented a calendar of remarkable accuracy and complexity. At right is the ancient Mayan Pyramid Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico. The Pyramid of Kukulkan at Chichén Itzá, constructed circa 1050 was built during the late Mayan period, when Toltecs from Tula became politically powerful. The pyramid was used as a calendar: four stairways, each with 91 steps and a platform at the top, making a total of 365, equivalent to the number of days in a calendar year.


History & info - the Mayan calendar




> When it comes to explaining the meaning of the Mayan Calendar in the larger perspective, Jenkins idea is essentially that the Mayan Long Count, the 5,200 _tun _(_tun_ = 360-day period) cycle that ends December 21, 2012, is really nothing but an attempt to calibrate a fifth of a precessional cycle of the earth, a cycle which is currently estimated by modern astronomers to approximately 25,920 years. At the ending date of the Long Count Jenkins supposedly identifies an alignment of the Midwinter Solstice sun with the galactic center. He also claims that this event is what the Maya had targeted and had hit on with some super human accuracy. Since Jenkins surmises that the precessional cycle is relevant for the changing of the ages he then postulates that a new age, corresponding to a new precessional cycle, will begin at the end of the Long Count. His basic assumption is thus that the Mayan calendar is based on an astronomical, or physical, cycle; the precessional cycle of the earth.


The True Meaning of the Mayan Calendar





> Another important calendar for the Maya was the Venus cycle. The Maya were skilled astronomers, and could calculate the Venus cycle with extreme accuracy.


Maya calendar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> The accuracy of the Mayan calendar was amazing. The old calendar had 18 months and 20 days each. There was a name for each month and day, and at the end of the year there were 5 extra days belonging to no particular month. The calendar showed 28 weeks, each of 13 numbered days or a total of 364 days with only one day left over. The Mayan calendar is one of the most accurate in all the world and considering that the Mayan long count or the beginning of their calendar took place in 3113 B.C. one has to re-consider how these people were able to understand with such accuracy the movements of the planetary bodies around the earth.


Van De Bogart


I could go on for hours with this but I'll stop here. Your saying that all of these people are wrong? The Mayans based their calender off of the celestial cycles which IMO is pretty damn accurate.


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

What I am saying (apparently not very clearly) is NO calendar is more accurate since they are all based on an arbitrary event. 
It is the celestial objects that are giving us the accuracy - not the other way around. Another words, if you base a calendar on astronomical events then it will be accurate - because it is arbitrary. I'm not saying that they didn't achieve some great accomplishments because they did. But no better than any other primitive peoples and at a much later date that the folks in the fertile crescent area.

But if you'd like me to nitpick - I will go in order..
1) so the calendar is accurate within a day - holy cow! amazing.
2) they were off by a year and some guy picks an arbitrary occurrence and says the calendar predicts it? this ain't even close to science my friend. Here is the news - pick any day/time of any epoch and i guarantee you can find some celestial event occurring during that time. Today for example, there is a shadow transit of Europa, and an eclipse of both Ganymede and IO and as a bonus - there is an occultation of IO - oh no! what do we do?
But this guy did worse than that - he picked a great conjunction and then assigned it to the calendar and then worked backwards from that. Very deceitful and complete bunk.
3) as did the Egyptians, Sumerians, Persians, etc.. since Venus is clearly visible and easily studied - while amazing - this is certainly no super-human feat.
4) So they made a calendar that was accurate for 18 months containing 20 days. I'm sure they could make one that was 20 months with 12 days or any other ARBITRARY number in there. This ain't rocket science - an accurate calendar would be worthless so of course the calendar is accurate but it isn't as accurate as our calendar since it measures different things. It's the equivalent to saying a yardstick is better than a meter-stick. Neither is better or more accurate - they are measuring two different things.

You keep giving me these science-free links and then telling me we are getting nowhere. But I present a mountain of scientific evidence and you just send me more pseudo-science which makes me think you don't know the difference.

I have given you evidence that planetary conjunctions mean absolutely nothing for climate/potential for disaster on earth and they sure as hell don't have any effect on solar cycles as one of the many, many non-science links i've browsed thanks to you inferred. And what is your response? you said - we'll see. Not - boy i better study some astronomy or cosmology before these assholes fool me again. Not you - you just keep on believing.

Now i have demonstrated ad naseum the myth of the Mayan calendar prophesy/accuracy and yet you still persist. There are many, many links debunking your claims - what is it about them that makes you not believe them (is it because they are using hard science?) and what is it about the pseudo-science links that make you believe? Is it because you believe in other conspiracies so naturally distrust what scientists say?

I apologize if I am sounding cynical and facetious but I am building a strong case of evidence and you won't budge. 

Do you really, I mean really believe that ancient folks are able to predict the end of the world because of a planetary conjunction and modern astronomy /astrophysics and cosmology can not?

If your goal is to convince to believe something without evidence - you have a slight chance - but now you are asking me to believe in something DESPITE the evidence and i'll tell you right now - no way in hell. You might as well try to convert me to some religion - you'll get just as far.

I will conclude by asking for your indulgence if anything I've said is insulting. I mean no disrespect. I am just frustrated debating with someone who isn't swayed by evidence.



Erniedytn said:


> Well that went nowhere. Like I said before....only time will tell. However, I will have to argue about the Mayan calender being the most precise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VintageGrow (Feb 18, 2008)

phhhtt... btw, Jesus, the Easter Bunny, and Santa Claus will be at my house this Friday night for poker, byob!


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> I apologize if I am sounding cynical and facetious but I am building a strong case of evidence and you won't budge.
> 
> Do you really, I mean really believe that ancient folks are able to predict the end of the world because of a planetary conjunction and modern astronomy /astrophysics and cosmology can not?
> 
> ...


Let me start by saying that if you are trying to convince me of ANYTHING...you are wasting your time. Second I have NEVER said that something was going to DEFINATLEY happen on that day. I said IF...that's not WILL. I was arguing the fact that the Mayan caledar was accurate....I present evidence to this and you say "So What". I rest my case on that. Third of all I am not trying to convince you of anything as far as predictions, aliens, or conspiracies......you have your beliefs and I have mine. I could care less if you don't believe a word I say. I simply present the information as I find it. The reader can make their own assumptions. I find things like this interesting....and I like to share/discuss them. I'm not gonna sit here and debate you like this because trust me....I have been through it before, and you know where it lead.....NOWHERE. I wasted 3 days arguing with Skunk in the aliens thread and guess what....I still believe that there are aliens visiting Earth and he stills thinks it's a crock.

So now it's obvious......you don't believe in ANY of this stuff. That's cool with me and we can just agree to disagree.


----------



## doinaight69 (Feb 18, 2008)

were screwed lol


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> So now it's obvious......you don't believe in ANY of this stuff. That's cool with me and we can just agree to disagree.


I try not to believe anything without evidence and will not believe anything IN SPITE of the evidence.

I will leave you with this advice - learn about the baloney detection kit. That is a good step towards evaluating evidence.


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

VintageGrow said:


> phhhtt... btw, Jesus, the Easter Bunny, and Santa Claus will be at my house this Friday night for poker, byob!


yep. deal me in - i psychically know where it will be so see ya there (but you knew i was going to say that didn't you). perhaps i can just remote view in.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> yep. deal me in - i psychically know where it will be so see ya there (but you knew i was going to say that didn't you). perhaps i can just remote view in.


I traveled forward in time and am waiting for you guys.....WTF????


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> I traveled forward in time and am waiting for you guys.....WTF????


we KNEW you were going to do that so we went back and told your older self not to do it. but time imploded so now we have to start all over again.


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> we KNEW you were going to do that so we went back and told your older self not to do it. but time imploded so now we have to start all over again.









But my time machine has the built in paradox prevention, so the other me that you went back and talked to never got that message.


----------



## email468 (Feb 18, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> But my time machine has the built in paradox prevention, so the other me that you went back and talked to never got that message.


must have just missed you... no worries - we'll just meet up in our next life!


----------



## VintageGrow (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn, I forgot about the tooth fairy, come on guys, make room for another chair.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 20, 2008)

people have theories but i think it might just be another day


stay high


----------



## Erniedytn (Feb 26, 2008)

'Doomsday Vault' to Protect World's Seeds - AOL News




> LONGYEARBYEN, Norway (Feb. 26) - A "doomsday" seed vault built to protect millions of food crops from climate change, wars and natural disasters opened Tuesday deep within an Arctic mountain in the remote Norwegian archipelago of Svalbard.
> 
> "The Svalbard Global Seed Vault is our insurance policy," Norway's Prime Minister Jens Stoltenberg told delegates at the opening ceremony. "It is the Noah's Ark for securing biological diversity for future generations."
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 27, 2008)

i think it will happen. all you have to do is watch to news to see that. global warming . look at all this crazy weather we are having. london jus had a earthquake and they havent had that in like 20 years or somthin. i think that is what will end the world is global warming.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 25, 2008)

I have been doing some thinking about the whole Sun, Earth, and center of the galaxy lining up, and I have a question. You say that this happens twice a year right? Well what if the sun is rotating around the galaxy's center one way, and the Earth is rotating around the sun in another? I've tried to draw what I'm thinking...do you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## growingmom (Mar 25, 2008)

Didn't Nostradomus have many of these predictions too ??? IDK..It just seems like he had a lot of those predictions also. I've not researched it just heard about it so don't anyone blaze me .


----------



## growingmom (Mar 25, 2008)

I seen that whole dooms day seed vault thing too....freaky !!!!


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh nooo only 6 years of living life left im going to fuck every thing that moves and smoke any thing that burns


----------



## email468 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Ernie - i do understand what you are saying. The Sun and the Earth are always on the same side of the galactic center. The Earth revolves around the Sun and the Sun and Earth system revolve around the galactic center. But the Sun/Earth system are also revolving around one another as they travel around the galactic center.

So let G represent galactic center, S represents the Sun and E represents Earth


so one day might look like this:
xxxxxxxxxxGxxxxxxxSEx (look it spells SEX!)

the next day...
xxxxxxxxxxGxxxxxxxxESx (see how they are lined up with the galactic center?)

and in a few million years - it would look something like this:
xxESxxxxxGxxxxxxxxxx
xxSExxxxxGxxxxxxxxxx

but the sun and earth are NEVER separated by the galactic center.
xxExxxxGxxxxxSxxxxx <- this is not possible

the twice a year is in reference to our seasons.

if you are still confused i will try to find some diagrams that demonstrate what i am saying for you.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey Ernie - i do understand what you are saying. The Sun and the Earth are always on the same side of the galactic center. The Earth revolves around the Sun and the Sun and Earth system revolve around the galactic center. But the Sun/Earth system are also revolving around one another as they travel around the galactic center.
> 
> So let G represent galactic center, S represents the Sun and E represents Earth
> 
> ...


So the Earth's rotation around the sun is always parrallel to the sun's rotation around the galaxy's center? The Earth is never rotating around the sun perpendicular to the sun rotating around the galaxy's center?

If that makes any sense.


----------



## email468 (Mar 25, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> So the Earth's rotation around the sun is always parrallel to the sun's rotation around the galaxy's center? The Earth is never rotating around the sun perpendicular to the sun rotating around the galaxy's center?
> 
> If that makes any sense.


yes it makes sense and no they are not always in perfect alignment. But they don't line up the way you are thinking on that special date either. But that is of no consequence with something as large as the galactic center. Sort of like pointing East from NYC, you'll be pointing at Europe (kind of).

Or pointing North you're pointing at Canada (sort of) and south ... well you get the idea.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 25, 2008)

OK I understand.


----------



## email468 (Mar 25, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> OK I understand.


after all this and i'm still hoping something extraordinary happens on that date.


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah me too; I'm hoping the world will give itself a much needed cleansing.....regardless if I survive it or not.


----------



## growingmom (Mar 25, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Yeah me too; I'm hoping the world will give itself a much needed cleansing.....regardless if I survive it or not.


Are you thinkin population control ???


----------



## Erniedytn (Mar 25, 2008)

growingmom said:


> Are you thinkin population control ???


Not that as much as derailing "the powers that be".


----------



## growingmom (Mar 25, 2008)

Erniedytn said:


> Not that as much as derailing "the powers that be".


Somethin to think about..for sure.


----------



## boooky (Mar 25, 2008)

Ernies avatar is what I think.......When it comes to us about to distroy the world the aliens are gonna come and wreck house ..Thats what I think it wont happen until wars break out and bombs flying from country to country then these little smart fuckers are gonna come take over because we are to stupid to realize what we have done....

Just think about it.....We are an experiment I mean where did we come from? People say monkeys....I say monkeys dont talk.....People getting kid napped by these fuckers and nobody beleives them because they didnt see it...Wounder what peoples thoughts on the subject are going to be when they come to keep us in control like the animals we are...I mean the world would be a better place if we where not here.


----------



## growingmom (Mar 25, 2008)

boooky said:


> Ernies avatar is what I think.......When it comes to us about to distroy the world the aliens are gonna come and wreck house ..Thats what I think it wont happen until wars break out and bombs flying from country to country then these little smart fuckers are gonna come take over because we are to stupid to realize what we have done....
> 
> Just think about it.....We are an experiment I mean where did we come from? People say monkeys....I say monkeys dont talk.....People getting kid napped by these fuckers and nobody beleives them because they didnt see it...Wounder what peoples thoughts on the subject are going to be when they come to keep us in control like the animals we are...I mean the world would be a better place if we where not here.


AHHHH booky is scaren me..the aliens are cumming...


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Mar 26, 2008)

look on youtube for nibiru thats some scary shit THE END IS NIGH


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 27, 2008)

I think i,ll take myself to the dam on this date get a Oz of black smoke(coke) smoke my brains out and if nothing happen go ride a prossy and enjoy the rest of my life 
Hows that ?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 27, 2008)

*but since we dont have an accurate actual time due to daylite savings ,and the general time the mayans were using we really dont know what time it will happen .maybe estimate it within 20 years.....*


----------



## email468 (Mar 27, 2008)

if you are interested here is a skeptical view... 
Apocalympics 2012 at :: gia&#8217;s blog ::


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Mar 27, 2008)

*she's already did the math ,,,,thanx 468 you are the man!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## medijuana88 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Its kinda amazing that u guys have a blog about 2012, i have done research about it, and i ran across many things about 2012, many people say is the end of the world but it wont be cuz the world will always be here but it could be the end of US the humans because earth has regenerated it self from many past catrastophies so the earth will be here unless it gets sucked up by a black whole but any ways.*

*I was a lil bit afraid because i am a mexican so it must run in my blood that i had a calling about this 2012 date, i had always had a urge to look for more information to come up with my own conclusions, personally im not afraid anymore the only thing i wanna do is be more with my family and get in touch with my self cuz if we do die that wouldnt be the end cuz that would be just de begining, we r spiritual beigns going thru a human experience.*

*David Wilcock is basically the reincarnation of Edgar Cayce and do u research about him, he also has a website **www.divinecosmos.com** he talks about 2012 and whats going to happen and he dosnt talk about the end of the world but the begining of a golden age, he talks about global warming, he says that its not really us whos causing this but the sun and an energy wave that we r passing thru thats making earth weather changes and not only earth but also Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune and Pluto. Its just amazing all the things he says, thanx to him im not afraid of it anymore, i just wanna chill and kick back with my friends and family, but you know what makes me more happier is that at the end of 2012 we all we having acended abilities such as Telepathy, Time travel, levitation, Telekenesis and all thos great things like the superheroes, cuz we have 12 strands of DNA and we r only using 2 or so and the rest is called junk DNA but its not junk its what makes us who we are but we dont have them activated YET and after 2012 they will be activated. Well you guys can also go to youtube and search David Wilcock 2012 the bright side and he will have everything scientifically explain. u can smoke a blunt of some good dro and listen to what he has to say and come up with ur own conclusions, there r more than 10 videos about this topic so i hope you guys enjoy them and by the way on November friday the 13 there will be a movie called 2012 with **Nicolas Cage.*

*Well brothas and sitas have a wonderful day!!!*


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 24, 2009)

^^^

Very interesting.

Ive heard about that too but I never learned about that guy.

I was never really scared about 2012, just a little anxious and excited.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 26, 2009)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Well thats the Divine Mill...always turning...in flux. There are maps/charts of the Antartic that show it as a green lush land with rivers all over the place. Now....all that is under 1 mile of ice. *
> 
> *Ive read that every 26,000 years our planet's poles switch. Hot temperate areas become ice capped...and vice versa. So there may be some truth to "something happening" soon.*
> 
> *I dont think it will be the end of anything. Life will go on. Alot people will perish...but to say its the end of the world is rubbish IMO. If the 26,000 year cycle theory is true....we all wouldnt be here right now if it were a "end of the world" event. *


That explains 'global warming'.

And 'the end of the world as we know it today'.


----------



## PadawanBater (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you guys fuckin' serious with this 2012 shit? 

I mean for real?

Who actually believes the end of the world is going to happen in 2012??


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 29, 2009)

when the sun comes down and the earth gets hot looks jus like a melting pot


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 29, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> Are you guys fuckin' serious with this 2012 shit?
> 
> I mean for real?
> 
> Who actually believes the end of the world is going to happen in 2012??


Ppl who actually know about it know that it wont be the end of the world, and its not supposed to be.

Its supposed to be a big change.


----------



## PadawanBater (Jun 29, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Ppl who actually know about it know that it wont be the end of the world, and its not supposed to be.
> 
> Its supposed to be a big change.


 
What kind of change? Be specific.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 29, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> What kind of change? Be specific.


Ive heard about many.

One is of course the polar shift. 

Magnetic Field shift. Human consciousness ascending to the next level. Some say the 5th dimension. The return of something whether it be that planet or an entity/entities.

Theres supposedly going to be a lot of natural disasters right before that date, but its not supposed to be the end of the world, maybe the end as we know it but its really just going to be different supposedly. It wasnt just the mayans who said something about this date either (either 12/21/2012 or 12/23/2012) there has been many civilizations and peoples along with geniuses/prophecizers past and present who have said something big will happen this day, whether it will be a change or the end of the world.

My whole take on this is that at this point I believe that something will happen. What that something is? I dont know. Theres no way to be sure.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 29, 2009)

Going through the galactic plane is no big deal. We are already in it now.... it's not a thin line.


----------



## PadawanBater (Jun 30, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Ive heard about many.
> 
> One is of course the polar shift.
> 
> Magnetic Field shift. Human consciousness ascending to the next level. Some say the 5th dimension. The return of something whether it be that planet or an entity/entities.


Magnetic field shift? No. Not for a few hundred thousands of years, which doesn't have any meteorological effect on the planet. Human consciousness ascending to the next level? -- which means... what exactly? That is not specific. "The return of something"... wtf are you talking about? 



> Theres supposedly going to be a lot of natural disasters right before that date, but its not supposed to be the end of the world, maybe the end as we know it but its really just going to be different supposedly. It wasnt just the mayans who said something about this date either (either 12/21/2012 or 12/23/2012) there has been many civilizations and peoples along with geniuses/prophecizers past and present who have said something big will happen this day, whether it will be a change or the end of the world.
> 
> My whole take on this is that at this point I believe that something will happen. What that something is? I dont know. Theres no way to be sure.


 
Dude, seriously, this is nothing different than Y2K. People have supposidly been 'prophesizing' for centuries. Prophecy is bullshit fairytale. I can guarantee you not a thing out of the ordinary will happen in 2010. Especially none of the stuff that's floating around right now. It's all hype, that's all it ever is, don't spread it, it's just silly.


----------



## silentzombie (Jun 30, 2009)

How many times have people or groups preached the end of the world? Many, many, many, many times. And it still has not ended. While the astronomical evidence may be there for a type of interstellar alignment or end of a long cycle, these events have occurred before and the universe still exists.

To shorten the point, I am highly sceptical.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 30, 2009)

I tried to get into the 5th dimension once...they said I couldn't sing well enough....


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 30, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> Magnetic field shift? No. Not for a few hundred thousands of years, which doesn't have any meteorological effect on the planet. Human consciousness ascending to the next level? -- which means... what exactly? That is not specific. "The return of something"... wtf are you talking about?
> 
> 
> Dude, seriously, this is nothing different than Y2K. People have supposidly been 'prophesizing' for centuries. Prophecy is bullshit fairytale. I can guarantee you not a thing out of the ordinary will happen in 2010. Especially none of the stuff that's floating around right now. It's all hype, that's all it ever is, don't spread it, it's just silly.


This is much different than Y2K. I didnt believe anything would happen in Y2K when everyone else was freaking out about it and nothing did happen. 12/21/2012 is much different than that, this goes back thousands of years.

What u gotta understand is that we are evolving as we speak, we are always evolving. There is much much more going on than our senses can pick up. All were seeing and sensing is electrical signals in our brain telling us what stuff is, its not the raw form of whats going on. There is frequencies and different dimensions, we can only pick up a very small portion of whats going on. Have you ever seen a ghost? have you ever had a dream or a thought that really happened? have you ever felt when someone died but didnt find out they did for a while later?

Once you learn these things and experience them you will begin to understand.


----------



## PadawanBater (Jun 30, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> This is much different than Y2K. I didnt believe anything would happen in Y2K when everyone else was freaking out about it and nothing did happen. 12/21/2012 is much different than that, this goes back thousands of years.


The bible goes back thousands of years, look how ridiculously crazy that piece of text is. What makes you think that just because an ancient civilization came up with a prophecy thousands of years ago it's at all valid?



> What u gotta understand is that we are evolving as we speak, we are always evolving. There is much much more going on than our senses can pick up. All were seeing and sensing is electrical signals in our brain telling us what stuff is, its not the raw form of whats going on. There is frequencies and different dimensions, we can only pick up a very small portion of whats going on. Have you ever seen a ghost? have you ever had a dream or a thought that really happened? have you ever felt when someone died but didnt find out they did for a while later?
> 
> Once you learn these things and experience them you will begin to understand.


What I don't understand is where you gather your proof or evidence for this sudden change in 2012. What makes you think it's 2012? Why not 2013 or 2011? Why 12,21,2012? What is significant about that date?


Basically, what makes you believe this?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 30, 2009)

Philly_Buddah said:


> > This is much different than Y2K. I didnt believe anything would happen in Y2K when everyone else was freaking out about it and nothing did happen. 12/21/2012 is much different than that, this goes back thousands of years.
> 
> 
> They also routinely beheaded folks.... ancient civilizations are hardly a guide to follow.
> ...


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 30, 2009)

Both of you have good points. From what I understand the Mayans have predicted many things that came true though.

As far as what Im gonna do, absolutely nothing. Im gonna go about my life as usual and just see what happens that day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 1, 2009)

Well then, you only believe up to the point of discussing it...... I would say that is prudent.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe the Mayan's were just lazy and decided to stop writing up a calander for the days they clearly wouldn't b alive 4..
December 21st 2012 is just the date they put the pen down..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 1, 2009)

What no one has mentioned is that our calendar ends every year. It doesn't mean the world is ending. The Mayan calendar simply starts over again, as does ours.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well then, you only believe up to the point of discussing it...... I would say that is prudent.


The only people that should be doing something are the ones who believe the world is actually coming to an end or we wont survive unless we do something.

I, on the other hand dont believe any of that and just believe it will be a change. The only preparation Im doing is reading up on it and meditating thinking what to expect from it. Trying to make the most of every day, now just til then but forever. Nothing new for me.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't understand why people buy any of this stuff. 5 minutes on the web will tell you that we have already entered into the galactic alignment. There is nothing special about this and by 2012, the earth will actually be exiting the galactic alignment. Any fear of some cosmological event is nonsense. 





http://www.alignment2012.com/whatisGA.htm


----------



## TheHighClub (Jul 2, 2009)

Depends on your religious beliefs i guess, but God says that NO man knows the date or time he will return soo Im gonna have to beleive the world wont end on this date, also if you read the bible there are several events that will precede the end of the world and I dont see them happening anytime soon..... everyone is entitled to their opinion and this is mine... soo keep the negative comments to yourself just write what you beleive


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> Depends on your religious beliefs i guess, but God says that NO man knows the date or time he will return soo Im gonna have to beleive the world wont end on this date, also if you read the bible there are several events that will precede the end of the world and I dont see them happening anytime soon..... everyone is entitled to their opinion and this is mine... soo keep the negative comments to yourself just write what you beleive


G*D has never said a word....ever.


----------



## Radiate (Jul 2, 2009)

The 2012 prophecy (at least the Mayan's version) is up to the interpreter. Do some research, and you'll find that some translate the prophecy to predict a miracle, not a disaster.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 2, 2009)

It's just a calendar....


----------



## kubrickzghost (Jul 2, 2009)

BaySmoke408 said:


> So how many of you believe this could be a huge event or just another day?
> 
> For those who dont know about this topic, ive been watching a few programs on this subject and what it breaks down to is the ancient Mayans had a very deep understanding of time and astrology, they came up with a system of measuring time and a calender that is (amazingly) MORE accurate than our calender today! and this calender ends at the date *12-21-2012*, they believed this was doomsday.
> 
> ...


I say get an education. You are referring to Nostradamus-- who has been discredited by some. There's only one freak out there still pushing Nostradamus quatrains, and that's because he sells books on the subject. Put your money away. Dec. 21, 2012 exists only if you want it to. And the way it's looking, Americans seem to want this impending doom, otherwise they wouldn't be idly watching it happen right now with smiles and tea bags. If Armageddon does happen, I hope it wipes out all the MJ smokers under 35 years old. All of you young stoners are so incredibly disrespectful and useless. And very few actually can complete a sentence. I'm sorry, but you young folks really are pathetic.


----------



## PadawanBater (Jul 2, 2009)

Prophecy is a scam. It is impossible, for anyone, to tell the future. 

Why people don't seem to understand that is beyond me...


----------



## PadawanBater (Jul 2, 2009)

kubrickzghost said:


> I say get an education. You are referring to Nostradamus-- who has been discredited by some. There's only one freak out there still pushing Nostradamus quatrains, and that's because he sells books on the subject. Put your money away. Dec. 21, 2012 exists only if you want it to. And the way it's looking, Americans seem to want this impending doom, otherwise they wouldn't be idly watching it happen right now with smiles and tea bags. If Armageddon does happen, I hope it wipes out all the MJ smokers under 35 years old. All of you young stoners are so incredibly disrespectful and useless. And very few actually can complete a sentence. I'm sorry, but you young folks really are pathetic.


 
I'm 21 buddy, I know what you mean but there's a few of us out there who still know some shit. Tons of smart young people all over youtube.


----------



## poplars (Jul 6, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> I'm 21 buddy, I know what you mean but there's a few of us out there who still know some shit. Tons of smart young people all over youtube.


yeah seriously I'm 18 and I can form perfect sentences all day long!

LOL.

by the way, as all the other logical thinkers in this thread have been saying, 2012 isn't the end of anything.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 6, 2009)

It's a time of HOPE and CHANGE!


----------



## PadawanBater (Jul 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It's a time of HOPE and CHANGE!


 
I wonder what kind of new bullshit they'll come up with after 2012 passes...

It's usually never far off, a nice sounding round number... I'm making a prediction, after nothing happens in 2012, they'll say "watch out for 2020!!"...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 6, 2009)

Doomsday has come it started the day Obama was elected and he has been destroying us since day one..may not lat all the way to 2012 but we are doomed


----------



## grow space (Jul 6, 2009)

bhhh- comooon-nothings going to happen.also, kubrickzghost-why so much hate on young people, why we all just, old and young stoners get along-smoke a bowl and think about the good times, CAS THE WORLD IS GOING TO END 2012 lol


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 6, 2009)

PadawanBater said:


> I wonder what kind of new bullshit they'll come up with after 2012 passes...
> 
> It's usually never far off, a nice sounding round number... I'm making a prediction, after nothing happens in 2012, they'll say "watch out for 2020!!"...


I thought it was 2029 when that meteor or asteroid will pass very close by the earth and possibly hit us?

All our lives, this entire civilization along with all the history of planet earth and this universe is just a dream, a blink of an eye, like a page in an infinite book.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2009)

[youtube]Hz86TsGx3fc[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Jul 6, 2009)

I am more concerned about.
The people who are convinced it is going to happen.
There are a lot of them.
They will cause the problems. Even before anything could happen.


----------



## dakratzman (Jul 7, 2009)

hahaha and its all the old foggies that have enforced prohibition lolol... i say i hope gas rises and all the old lungs cant take it and die so the youth can grow in peace


----------



## dakratzman (Jul 7, 2009)

and also kubrickghostwateva.... nostradamus was NOT mayan or chinese so WTF are you talking about?!? he didnt mention nostradamus in the quote so i think the youth dont want your education because YOU CANT READ OLD TIMER LOLOL


----------



## chrisfuller1 (Jul 7, 2009)

i agree completely, as a highschool student its hard to see kids think smoking and drugs are cool? It tends to be only the stupid people smoking weed and not actually the weed itself that is giving it a bad reputation.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2009)

load of tosh, they didn't get around to making the enxt calendar, simple as that


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 7, 2009)

Most certainly the Mayans thought they would be around to flip the calendar so what does that tell you about their prophecies...... very flawed.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 7, 2009)

I am so going to smoke a lot of hash and go see that movie at the midnight mega screen


----------



## growerboyy (Dec 22, 2011)

y'all all the same guys who believe in conspiracy theory's and shit. you sketch everyone out to the point where they believe this shit. nasa already said nothing to do with the sun will cause it read here http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2009-10/nasa-scientist-distraught-gullibles-cosmos-aren%E2%80%99t-really-going-destroy-us-2012 hell i signed up just to tell you this shit. peace


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2011)

BaySmoke408 said:


> it does make you think thats for sure! i personally dont think it will be an extinction but i do think something major is to happen around or on that date. a "new world" is supposed to emerge, but not a good one
> 
> _these predictions were called "Katun"s_ and the name of the guy was Chilam Balam, if you want to do some reaserch



...k'atun is an amount of time. I can predict that it will be 10:16 (my time) in 5 minutes


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...k'atun is an amount of time. I can predict that it will be 10:16 (my time) in 5 minutes


I can as confidently predict that it will be Now (my time) in 5 minutes.
...I wonder if Buddhist countries have Now Savings Time? "Sorry mate ... it was Now an hour ago. It's officially Later, now." cn


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 23, 2011)

..................................................


----------

